# New Product Alert - Hair Dryer



## LiLi (Sep 27, 2018)

I think I am going to get one. It’s expensive and bulky but it would probably be good when I want to dry my braids. I need to, first, make sure that there isn’t a chance that my hair would get caught. 


Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 27, 2018)

I was watching another video about this dryer just yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2018)

I like how fast it is and how you can do large sections. But they will have to bring that price down for me.

OP let us know if you get one and come back with a review.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2018)

@LiLi, Did you decide to purchase this?


----------



## civic4800 (Oct 18, 2018)

This dryer just came on my radar and I want it!  I signed up for their newsletter and they sent me a $25 off promo code.  I'm going to wait until Black Friday to see if there's a slim chance it will go on sale otherwise I'll get it after that with the code.


----------



## LiLi (Oct 21, 2018)

faithVA said:


> @LiLi, Did you decide to purchase this?


Not yet. It’s in my Amazon list. Once I return some other Amazon stuff, I will buy it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 21, 2018)

Reniece is going to try this on my hair next time I go in. I'm super intrigued. But I rely on a comb attachment at home to help detangle. I can't manage to get all the shed hair out otherwise, so I suspect if I tried this at home, it would dry my hair and leave shed hair and stretched out knots in it. Then again, once my hair is stretched, it's easier to pull she hair out. We'll see.

But at $400 I won't be seeing for home use any time soon


----------



## Dee-Licious (Oct 21, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Reniece is going to try this on my hair next time I go in. I'm super intrigued. But I rely on a comb attachment at home to help detangle. I can't manage to get all the shed hair out otherwise, so I suspect if I tried this at home, it would dry my hair and leave shed hair and stretched out knots in it. Then again, once my hair is stretched, it's easier to pull she hair out. We'll see.
> 
> But at $400 I won't be seeing for home use any time soon


I figured it out.


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Dee-Licious said:


> Is Reneice using the Revair or the $400 dryer? I’m getting confused on which is which.


The RevAir is the $400 dryer.  The Dyson Airwrap is $500.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Oct 21, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> The RevAir is the $400 dryer.  The Dyson Airwrap is $500.


I realized I had them all confuzzled and had just edited. Thanks!


----------



## civic4800 (Oct 21, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Reniece is going to try this on my hair next time I go in. I'm super intrigued. But I rely on a comb attachment at home to help detangle. I can't manage to get all the shed hair out otherwise, so I suspect if I tried this at home, it would dry my hair and leave shed hair and stretched out knots in it. Then again, once my hair is stretched, it's easier to pull she hair out. We'll see.
> 
> But at $400 I won't be seeing for home use any time soon


So I'm taking it that this is Reneice approved?!  Wow, she already has one?  I wonder if other stylists will start to add it to their salons.  Something tells me they're not trying to spend the money on it but time will tell.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 21, 2018)

civic4800 said:


> So I'm taking it that this is Reneice approved?!  Wow, she already has one?  I wonder if other stylists will start to add it to their salons.  Something tells me they're not trying to spend the money on it but time will tell.


Well, I think she is still experimenting. I'm often a head she experiments on, being the long hair 4b category she tries things on


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 21, 2018)

I just bought this.  Coming in 2 days.

I also have the Dyson super dryer.  It is definitely a step up, but I'm finding my ends get frizzy (not dry frizzy, but moist frizzy) the next day. I think it's because it is designed to leave more moisture in your hair, which I appreciate, but I'm finding to cut this out, I have to turn up the heat on the dyson dryer.  My hair stays smoother longer, but I want to see if the revair causes the same thing to happen.
I don't regret buying the Dyson and would be too afraid to go back to my other conventional blow dryer dryer (I never had my ends frizz with that one).


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 22, 2018)

secretdiamond said:


> I just bought this.  Coming in 2 days.
> 
> I also have the Dyson super dryer.  It is definitely a step up, but I'm finding my ends get frizzy (not dry frizzy, but moist frizzy) the next day. I think it's because it is designed to leave more moisture in your hair, which I appreciate, but I'm finding to cut this out, I have to turn up the heat on the dyson dryer.  My hair stays smoother longer, but I want to see if the revair causes the same thing to happen.
> I don't regret buying the Dyson and would be too afraid to go back to my other conventional blow dryer dryer (I never had my ends frizz with that one).



Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 1, 2018)

$100 off with the discount code MEDIAFF.  I just contacted the company and they said the code was good through the end of this year but can't be stacked with any other codes.

ETA, this code was pulled and no longer works


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 1, 2018)

Okay, I rarely do reviews, but I have to for this one, for the sake of my fellow hair sisters and their hair.
I  wanted to wait until I did a full wash and dry with this, and...

IT IS AMAZING!
I researched this along with the dyson and the marketing and hype (and well, it's dyson) swayed me to buy the dyson.  I should have bought this first!!
My hair was drier faster and sleeker with MUCH LESS HEAT!  I could not believe how I achieved pin straight hair (I'm relaxed) by just blow drying (or reverse drying or whatever).  It looked like I had not only blow dried, but also flat ironed. That's how straight it got my hair. My hair was soft and ends did not revert, like they did with the Dyson.  With the dyson, I had to crank the heat and use setting foam (Nairobi) and I began to resent that because I never had to do that before.
Also, I was able to dry much larger sections of hair than I ever had to with the tension method. I did bump my ends with a curling iron on the LOWEST heat setting and was able my curl each section for like literally 2 secs on low heat.  I received so many compliments today on a look I could only previously achieve by going to the salon and her frying my hair off.
I'm pretty confident there was minimal heat damage!

*I think this is a Godsend for black women!

So those are the pros.  Here are the cons:
- It is so bulky and heavy.  Does not look like a device that we would be using in 2018. lol
- Make sure to detangle hair very well.  I did, but also found my shed hairs would get caught in the ends, then when I went to comb, the ends would be _slightly_ tangly. No biggie after I carefully combed them out.  I also found more tangles where my hair was not as healthy. Also keeping relatively wet along the way (not too wet) helped.
- Can't travel with it!  Hopefully the company profits enough money to invest in making this waaay more compact and travel-friendly!
- Price* Some say this is a con, but I don't see it as this. Given what I have seen with this dryer, it is more than worth it, as there is literally nothing else like it on the market in how it treats the hair and the way it does it (reverse drying).
- No diffuser.  This is where the Dyson still shines. If I was natural, Dyson would still be worth it to me for the diffuser aspect.  Because I'm not natural, my Dyson will now be used for drying my nails, I guess.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2018)

civic4800 said:


> $100 off with the discount code MEDIAFF.  I just contacted the company and they said the code was good through the end of this year but can't be stacked with any other codes.


Thanks for sharing that code. $100 is a big discount.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 2, 2018)

I put in my order for one. I wish I had seen the code before then but I am excited to get it and report back. It should be here November 6th. 

@secretdiamond thank you for updating us with a review!!


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 3, 2018)

Reneice tried it last week. I’m pretty much 100% going to get one but I want to see if that $100 off is the best discount they will offer.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 4, 2018)

Reniece loves it? I am sold.


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 4, 2018)

Update:
I love this even more.
My ends have not reverted at all, even my nape that always tends to get frizzy after a few days.
I only tied my hair up one night with flexi rods.  Other nights, I simply slept in a bonnet and one night, nothing at all (fell sleep early).  My hair is still soft and bouncy--- not as sleek as the first day (when I curled it), but still very nice!  Oh, and I even went to the gym today!  Put my hair in a ponytail, went home and showered, then headed out for a meeting. After the meeting, I was running my fingers through my hair and realized my hair was still relatively soft, for what it has been through and being Day #4!

This never happened with the Dyson.  This dryer has me ecstatic.  Will update if this ever changes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2018)

My unit was delivered today. 

I didn't prep my hair well but decided to try it anyway. I don't think I really have much to add to what others have said. I'm 4b, SL, low porosity, medium density natural. 


It is definitely loud and the higher the tension setting the louder it is. I think if the hose was more flexible it would be a bit easier to use. I set my unit on the counter and that made it easier to work with. 

I initially set it on low heat and setting of 4. That worked OK. I know my hair has a lot of shrinkage so I just bumped it up to 7 and put it on high heat. On that setting it takes between 45 seconds a 1 minute to dry a section. Smaller sections work better. However, I think I can get away with doing large sections to dry the hair and then break the section into smaller sections to dry the roots. 

I like that when my hair came out of the dryer section it was not hot to the touch. That took a little getting used to because I wasn't exactly sure when it was dry. It's definitely not as drying as a regular dryer. And I had no broken hairs. 

One of the biggest things is I had no hair on the floor when I finished. When I blow dry with my other dryer I definitely have to sweep after. It's not only broken hairs but just hair period because I think it dries out my hair so much.

This takes longer than blowdrying with a comb attachment. but for me it was probably faster than trying to do the tension method. I tried the tension method once and it took forever and my fingers started cramping holding my hair for that long. My hair really didn't dry well with that method. My hair dries quickly with a comb attachment but I lose so much hair and my hair is so dry afterwards.

It's too early to tell whether I will be able to use this weekly.  Next time I will shampoo properly and deep condition for a longer period of time. I also need a good leave-in. 

I used Redken cowash, Kerastase Nutritive MasqueIntense and the Mane Choice 3 in 1 Conditioner as a leave-in. I use the Mane Choice Heat Protectant which I probably didn't need.

The first pic just shows the amount of shrinkage I get and the hair after I used the unit for about 45 seconds. Note, that my blow outs never look great so this is my usual 

 

The second pic is my hair after I finished. It was combable and I was able to put it up for a flat twist out. This was nowhere near as dry as my usual blow outs but I got the same stretch.
 

The last picture is what my hair usually looks like when I blow dry it. You can see how dry it is. This was 2017.  I did a blow dry in August 2018 but it was so bad I didn't even take pictures of it.

 

I imagine I will learn a lot more each time I use it and I'm sure the ladies on here will be sharing some tips.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 6, 2018)

@faithVA Thanks for the review. You answered a question I was going to ask. I normally blow dry in a small bathroom so I can contain the hair and do an easy clean up but it sounds like there’s no hair flying around at all. I didn’t see any in the videos but it’s hard to believe. Does the blow dryer capture and hold any shed hair?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> @faithVA Thanks for the review. You answered a question I was going to ask. I normally blow dry in a small bathroom so I can contain the hair and do an easy clean up but it sounds like there’s no hair flying around at all. I didn’t see any in the videos but it’s hard to believe. Does the blow dryer capture and hold any shed hair?


Yes the unit has a fitter that catches the hair. I did check the filter when done and there was just a teeny teeny ball of hair.

I will take pictures of my floor before and after next time and what's in the unjt.

But there truly wasn't hair on the floor. Even when I combed the hair after there was no hair. My ends are usually crispy and crunchy and just drop to the floor. 

And my hair wasn't really moisturized before I did it. I could tell when I rinsed out the dc my hair wasn't soft. That's big for me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

I just wanted to be able to stretch my hair while not drying it out to wear more out styles so that has been accomplished. Here's my flat twist out today. Stretched enough but lots of volume.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I just wanted to be able to stretch my hair while not drying it out to wear more out styles so that has been accomplished. Here's my flat twist out today. Stretched enough but lots of volume.
> 
> View attachment 437535



So glad you love it, your hair looks amazing!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

imaginary said:


> So glad you love it, your hair looks amazing!


Thank you. It might have been a bit too full because I turned into wolf woman mid day. Lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 6, 2018)

@faithVA Thank you for the review. Your hair looks great! My hair typically feels pretty dry when I blow dry, which is why I don’t do it often. I’m contemplating getting this as Bday gift.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 6, 2018)

civic4800 said:


> $100 off with the discount code MEDIAFF.  I just contacted the company and they said the code was good through the end of this year but can't be stacked with any other codes.


I've been trying to use this code and for some reason it isn't working for me.

ETA: I contacted a sales rep and they said the code is no longer active. It was apparently a private code that leaked so they shut it down.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @faithVA Thank you for the review. Your hair looks great! My hair typically feels pretty dry when I blow dry, which is why I don’t do it often. I’m contemplating getting this as Bday gift.


Thank you. I will review again after I shampoo and ec correctly. I think it could have turned out better if I used the right products and deep conditioned properly. But it's a good start.

Let's see how my hair does over time.


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 6, 2018)

Colocha said:


> I've been trying to use this code and for some reason it isn't working for me.
> 
> ETA: I contacted a sales rep and they said the code is no longer active. It was apparently a private code that leaked so they shut it down.



Hmmm that's upsetting!!  So I have the email response from their rep saying it's good through the end of the year and if a better deal doesn't come up on Black Friday, then I'm going to ask that they honor what they put in writing to me.  We'll see if that works


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 7, 2018)

I purchased this also. I will report back once I receive it.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone in the central FL area have one and want to rent it out, lol, $500 is too much for a hair dryer for me right now.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2018)

So far this is a winner for me. Tonight I did my regimen like I'm supposed to but I dont have any pictures cuz it's late and I should be in the bed.

Water rinsed and detangle with deva curl one. I shampooed with Mane Choice Type 4 shampoo. I used the masque from that line and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. My hair was soft when. I rinsed it out. I used Tgin leave in. Before drying each section I used Mane Magic. 

I did smaller sections this time but it still takes about 40 to 45 seconds per section. My hair was stretched enough that I could really clip my split ends.

When I finished I could comb through my hair. That's something I can't do when I rollerset. And my ends weren't all dried out. When I out the sections into bantu knots my ends didn't crunch. I also had a lot of volume.

My hair was softer and straighter this week I think be wise my regimen and products were better.

What I learned this week though is to use smaller sections and to pre section my hair before starting. If I'm going to dry in 16 sections I need to apply all of my products t and clip those sections so when. I start crying I can just move from section to section. 

Ok so dont laugh. When. I got to my last 3 sections after about 30 seconds I did the comb chase method with the dryer. I can guarantee it but I think it stret hed it a bit more and smoothed it out. 

I will definitely  try to take pictures next time.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 11, 2018)

I got the dryer and I am going to try it out tomorrow. I plan to do one section. @faithVA what tension and heat setting did you use?  How can you tell which is the right for you?  

Hopefully, I can purchase a separate hose. One when I plan to straighten and another when I just want to dry my braids. I slather my braids with shea butter so I know it will be greasy in the part that suctions the hair. 

I am excited to try this and will report back with before and after pics or a video.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2018)

LiLi said:


> I got the dryer and I am going to try it out tomorrow. I plan to do one section. @faithVA what tension and heat setting did you use?  How can you tell which is the right for you?
> 
> Hopefully, I can purchase a separate hose. One when I plan to straighten and another when I just want to dry my braids. I slather my braids with shea butter so I know it will be greasy in the part that suctions the hair.
> 
> I am excited to try this and will report back with before and after pics or a video.


My hair is super curly or coily and I have a lot of shrinkage. I started with the tension at 4 and low heat. It worked ok. I'm a bit impatient though and I have a lot of hair. So I bumped it up to 5 and then 6. My hair didn't feel like it was drying it out so I out it on high heat and 7 for tension.

Take a small section and out it on low heat and a setting of 4 for tension and go from there. If it isn't enough you can go back over that section with higher heat and higher tension without any issues.

I think it may take a couple of uses to nail it and get over the learning  curve. 

Let us know how it works.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 11, 2018)

faithVA said:


> My hair is super curly or coily and I have a lot of shrinkage. I started with the tension at 4 and low heat. It worked ok. I'm a bit impatient though and I have a lot of hair. So I bumped it up to 5 and then 6. My hair didn't feel like it was drying it out so I out it on high heat and 7 for tension.
> 
> Take a small section and out it on low heat and a setting of 4 for tension and go from there. If it isn't enough you can go back over that section with higher heat and higher tension without any issues.
> 
> ...



Ok thank you for explaining! For my braided sections, I think a low tension will be fine and for the top, I will play around with the different tension settings.  This may actually be good for “air-drying” the top section in braids to minimize tangling (on the lowest heat setting) and then flat-ironing afterwards. Hmmm.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2018)

I knew Nap85 would love it. She starts to figure it out around minute 13. But I think over the next few weeks she will share more tips. I think next time her results will be better.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 14, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I knew Nap85 would love it. She starts to figure it out around minute 13. But I think over the next few weeks she will share more tips. I think next time her results will be better.


This actually sold me. I'm going to click quick on Black Friday.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 15, 2018)

So Reniece tried this on me about 2 weeks ago. She did half my head. My hair, it makes me so frustrated sometimes. As I was there for about 4 hours and she spent 2 hours just detangling with pre-wash oil mixture stuff. And I had done a medium detangle of my hair before going. So anyway, I had to leave and we ran out of time, so we only got half my hair blow dried, lol. The half she did was nice, though. Took about 45 minutes on the blow dry for that half. Like, seriously, what is wrong with my hair?! This is with me trying to "keep up" on the detangling, wearing my hair in cornrows for 6 weeks, with taking them down every 2 or 3 weeks to wash and blow dry with pick attachment. Okay *whoosah*, what was I saying?

She did half my head. You'll  notice the technique she has in the video she posted, where she moves  the dryer around at the base to keep tension and stretch in all ways. At home, I rely on the pick attachment to help with the detangling, but since this doesn't have that, if you want comb-able hair after, you have to make sure you detangle THOROUGHLY beforehand. My hair is difficult for me to detangle absolutely thoroughly because it takes so much time to get it to that level and I ain't got that time with a full time job and 2 young kids. Anyway, she detangled my hair by hand and combed many many many times before she thought it was ready for that blow dryer. But the results were good. Even down to the ends which she says she generally has to do a warm flat iron with chase at the ends to get them that straightened out. She said the result was definitely better and faster with this dryer than with the one(s) she had been using before. And it was more stretched out than some of the videos I've seen on YouTube showing  that, once  again, technique matters. She has better technique than most, and it might take a while for someone to figure out how to get the best results with the dryer.

I can't do the $400 for a blow dryer at this time in my life, I gotta get a huge tree in my front yard cut down, lol. But if you got it like that, it wouldn't be the worst $400 spent. As for me, per her suggestion, I upgraded by about $15 from the Yellow Bird to the Silver Bird. That's going to have to do!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> So Reniece tried this on me about 2 weeks ago. She did half my head. My hair, it makes me so frustrated sometimes. As I was there for about 4 hours and she spent 2 hours just detangling with pre-wash oil mixture stuff. And I had done a medium detangle of my hair before going. So anyway, I had to leave and we ran out of time, so we only got half my hair blow dried, lol. The half she did was nice, though. Took about 45 minutes on the blow dry for that half. Like, seriously, what is wrong with my hair?! This is with me trying to "keep up" on the detangling, wearing my hair in cornrows for 6 weeks, with taking them down every 2 or 3 weeks to wash and blow dry with pick attachment. Okay *whoosah*, what was I saying?
> 
> She did half my head. You'll  notice the technique she has in the video she posted, where she moves  the dryer around at the base to keep tension and stretch in all ways. At home, I rely on the pick attachment to help with the detangling, but since this doesn't have that, if you want comb-able hair after, you have to make sure you detangle THOROUGHLY beforehand. My hair is difficult for me to detangle absolutely thoroughly because it takes so much time to get it to that level and I ain't got that time with a full time job and 2 young kids. Anyway, she detangled my hair by hand and combed many many many times before she thought it was ready for that blow dryer. But the results were good. Even down to the ends which she says she generally has to do a warm flat iron with chase at the ends to get them that straightened out. She said the result was definitely better and faster with this dryer than with the one(s) she had been using before. And it was more stretched out than some of the videos I've seen on YouTube showing  that, once  again, technique matters. She has better technique than most, and it might take a while for someone to figure out how to get the best results with the dryer.
> 
> I can't do the $400 for a blow dryer at this time in my life, I gotta get a huge tree in my front yard cut down, lol. But if you got it like that, it wouldn't be the worst $400 spent. As for me, per her suggestion, I upgraded by about $15 from the Yellow Bird to the Silver Bird. That's going to have to do!


Wow. I can't even imagine your hair. She has her own personality and way of doing things.

Technique definitely makes a difference.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 15, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> So Reniece tried this on me about 2 weeks ago. She did half my head. My hair, it makes me so frustrated sometimes. As I was there for about 4 hours and she spent 2 hours just detangling with pre-wash oil mixture stuff. And I had done a medium detangle of my hair before going. So anyway, I had to leave and we ran out of time, so we only got half my hair blow dried, lol. The half she did was nice, though. Took about 45 minutes on the blow dry for that half. Like, seriously, what is wrong with my hair?! This is with me trying to "keep up" on the detangling, wearing my hair in cornrows for 6 weeks, with taking them down every 2 or 3 weeks to wash and blow dry with pick attachment. Okay *whoosah*, what was I saying?
> 
> She did half my head. You'll  notice the technique she has in the video she posted, where she moves  the dryer around at the base to keep tension and stretch in all ways. At home, I rely on the pick attachment to help with the detangling, but since this doesn't have that, if you want comb-able hair after, you have to make sure you detangle THOROUGHLY beforehand. My hair is difficult for me to detangle absolutely thoroughly because it takes so much time to get it to that level and I ain't got that time with a full time job and 2 young kids. Anyway, she detangled my hair by hand and combed many many many times before she thought it was ready for that blow dryer. But the results were good. Even down to the ends which she says she generally has to do a warm flat iron with chase at the ends to get them that straightened out. She said the result was definitely better and faster with this dryer than with the one(s) she had been using before. And it was more stretched out than some of the videos I've seen on YouTube showing  that, once  again, technique matters. She has better technique than most, and it might take a while for someone to figure out how to get the best results with the dryer.
> 
> I can't do the $400 for a blow dryer at this time in my life, I gotta get a huge tree in my front yard cut down, lol. But if you got it like that, it wouldn't be the worst $400 spent. As for me, per her suggestion, I upgraded by about $15 from the Yellow Bird to the Silver Bird. That's going to have to do!


I'm surprised that it takes so long to dry the hair with it, based on your post and other post.  I thought it would go fast.

But I do need a new blow dryer, so off to look at the silver bird.  I usually stick with a revlon one (I think) with a retractable cord.  I like folding handles too.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 15, 2018)

prettyinpurple said:


> I'm surprised that it takes so long to dry the hair with it, based on your post and other post.  I thought it would go fast.
> 
> But I do need a new blow dryer, so off to look at the silver bird.  I usually stick with a revlon one (I think) with a retractable cord.  I like folding handles too.


Do you use a comb attachment? A blow dryer with a good attachment is a must for me

I get the impression that I'm an outlier in how long it takes to do my hair


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 15, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Do you use a comb attachment? A blow dryer with a good attachment is a must for me
> 
> I get the impression that I'm an outlier in how long it takes to do my hair


Now I use the Revlon one step hair dryer (it's a paddle brush, blow dryer combo).  Now before that, I used a regular blow dryer with no attachments. Mainly to dry my hair, not get it straight.

I haven't used the comb attachment in years actually.  I remember buying that really nice one that people raved about and it didn't fit on my blow dryer and I was mad lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 15, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> Do you use a comb attachment? A blow dryer with a good attachment is a must for me
> 
> *I get the impression that I'm an outlier in how long it takes to do my hair [/*QUOTE]
> 
> You’re not alone. It always takes me a long time to do my hair in general, especially blow drying which is why I don’t do it often. I still want this as a gift though .


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 16, 2018)

Even Savannah (LeBrons wife) James bought one  

 

Bonus pic because she’s beautiful.


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 16, 2018)

It look like the dryer do a great job but it doesn't look like it get all the way to the scalp as the traditional hair dryer unless the thin parts are made, and therefore leave Tue 4 b/c hair looking poofy.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 17, 2018)

I am really excited about this and definitely getting it.   They give a 25 dollar coupon when you sign up for the mailing list but I signed up for the mailing list with hopes for  a good Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal.  I have even seen youtube reviews using this product on locs/braids. I am definitely getting this as the most hair I loose on wash day (when I straighten)is while blow drying(I retain pretty well with no heat but like my heat). I am hopeful that is will really reduce my trims and splits.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2018)

Y'all are not about to have me out here buying a $400.00 dryer!!! (It looks so good though). That price is my electric and gas bill for next month lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2018)

I am going to wait until next year when the hype is gone and the price goes down.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ladies. Listen. Get this hair dryer. I repeat, get this hair dryer.  I was in disbelief this morning when I decided to try it. It was last minute so I am sorry I don’t have a video. However, I will make sure to do one this week. 

I was planning on using it just to dry the braided section of my hair after I washed it. However, I decided to try it on the top section as well (conditioned, rinsed and patted dry with a paper towel). I was floored by how quickly it dried my hair!! I mean I almost fell out.  I can’t remember what tension setting (I will update when I get home tonight) I had it on but it definitely wasn’t on the highest setting and the top section of my hair got really straight. 

Usually, it takes me about 30-40 minutes to dry just the top section of my hair (I use the tension method). With this thing, it took 25 minutes to do the top section AND the braided sections. To dry the braided sections would normally take like an hour which is why I never do it. I was soooo shocked yall. 

Also, when I dry my hair using the tension method, my hair kind of fuses together and feels a bit dry. With this ... I didn’t even put leave-in (totally forgot to) in the top section and my hair was soooo soft. Almost as if I had blow-dried, relaxed hair. I also only had the conditioner on my hair for 10 minutes and didn’t shampoo first. I did not comb my hair before I did it either.  (That was risky but I really was only planning to use it on the braided hair so it wouldn’t be so wet.) It didn’t get hot even when it was just sitting on my scalp. 

Ladies ... get this dryer before the price goes up. I thought people on YouTube were exaggerating because — let’s face it — most of them got this dryer in exchange for a review and are getting a cut for anyone that buys it using their link.  But this thing really is the truth!! I can’t wait to use it again after I properly wash, condition and detangle. I will make sure the next time I use it, I make a video. 

This hair dryer would be great when I just want to do a length-check.  I can’t stop touching my hair. It is so soft!!!


----------



## LiLi (Nov 17, 2018)

TLC1020 said:


> It look like the dryer do a great job but it doesn't look like it get all the way to the scalp as the traditional hair dryer unless the thin parts are made, and therefore leave Tue 4 b/c hair looking poofy.



It actually got to my scalp but the scalp area was a little frizzy. However, I didn’t use any leave-in when I tried it. Even with small sections, it will dry them in like one minute or less with zero manipulation while drying it.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 17, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> Reneice tried it last week. I’m pretty much 100% going to get one but I want to see if that $100 off is the best discount they will offer.


In the second video: does anyone know what red  brush she is using(name and brand) it looks like rubber bristles. It reminds me of a sweepa pet brush brush.  hmmm? I want that too lol.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 17, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> In the second video: does anyone know what red  brush she is using(name and brand) it looks like rubber bristles. It reminds me of a sweepa pet brush brush.  hmmm? I want that too lol.


It's the Felicia Leatherwood detangling brush


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> In the second video: does anyone know what red  brush she is using(name and brand) it looks like rubber bristles. It reminds me of a sweepa pet brush brush.  hmmm? I want that too lol.



The brush is the Felicia Leatherwood detangler brush.  I have it and I also have this one from Target which I think is better https://www.target.com/p/evolve-flow-thru-detangling-brush/-/A-51114920.  The one from Target has replaced my Denman. I don't use my denman for anything anymore.


----------



## lilikoi (Nov 17, 2018)

civic4800 said:


> The brush is the Felicia Leatherwood detangler brush.  I have it and I also have this one from Target which I think is better https://www.target.com/p/evolve-flow-thru-detangling-brush/-/A-51114920.  The one from Target has replaced my Denman. I don't use my denman for anything anymore.



Of course the brush is SOLD OUT now. _*Thank you, LHCF!*_


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 17, 2018)

Well ladies, all the hype is real. Mt RevAir shipped on yesterday and I received it today. Luckily, today was wash day and it arrived early in the morning so I was able to use it today. I was shocked at how quickly it dried my hair, 5 seconds per section. I am texlaxed so it dried and straightened my hair. I will do a more thorough review later but for now I am a believer.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 17, 2018)

They just posted on IG that they will be offering their lowest price ever on Black Friday and a payment plan is available. You know what


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 17, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> They just posted on IG that they will be offering their lowest price ever on Black Friday and a payment plan is available. You know what


I hope it’s a real payment plan and not what’s already offered. They currently advertise a payment plan but it’s essentially PayPal credit so you’re applying for that if you don’t already have it.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 17, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I hope it’s a real payment plan and not what’s already offered. They currently advertise a payment plan but it’s essentially PayPal credit so you’re applying for that if you don’t already have it.



Yuck. Thought we were gonna be in here EasyPaying like QVC  

I’m getting it anyway so I’m curious to see what its price will be on Friday.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 18, 2018)

@civic4800 & @*Colocha*

Thank you very much!


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 19, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> They just posted on IG that they will be offering their lowest price ever on Black Friday and a payment plan is available. You know what


@SuchaLady whats their IG handle?


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 19, 2018)

Ive had been trying to talk myself out of this dryer, but I let 2 of my friends tell me I do deserve nice things.....to go with all the other nice things Ive bought myself this year and PS4 I want. 

I am a mess.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 19, 2018)

scarcity21 said:


> @SuchaLady whats their IG handle?



yea  that!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 19, 2018)

lilikoi said:


> Of course the brush is SOLD OUT now. _*Thank you, LHCF!*_



 I got my comb/brush  almost 5-6 years ago from a horse store.  Same brush and if any old heads remember, that's what the Felicia brush originally looked like before it evolved.  If the threads are still there, you can search on NC forum and Curly Nikkis forum

Paid  less than $2 for it and its still ticking.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 19, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for sharing that code. $100 is a big discount.


Stop tempting me!


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 20, 2018)

I don’t know why I even came into this thread.  I’m not in the market for any hair tools.  I have three blow dryers, one OLD one from college that I use on my dog from time to time, a ConAir tourmaline ionic ceramic that I like, and the Revlon paddle brush dryer that I also quite like.    I’m getting this dryer.  There BETTER be a gooood Black Friday sale because I need to justify it a little and I really want to pay no more than $300 for it.  I hope they don’t make me have to pay more for it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2018)

Kurlee said:


> Stop tempting me!


I'm innocent. I swear.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 21, 2018)

Subbing to this thread btw.  I’m not on Instagram so I’m counting on this thread to let me know what’s up in case they don’t send me an email when the sale (fingers crossed) goes live.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 21, 2018)

I’m waiting to see what kind of sale they’ll be having for BF. Since Reniece approves, it makes me want to try it even more now.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 21, 2018)

scarcity21 said:


> @SuchaLady whats their IG handle?





shawnyblazes said:


> yea  that!!


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 21, 2018)

Dayjoy said:


> I really want to pay no more than $300 for it. I hope they don’t make me have to pay more for it.



Someone posted a comment that said “This thing needs to be half off” and they responded maybe so. If this dryer is half off then they just need to take my money now


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 21, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> Someone posted a comment that said “This thing needs to be half off” and they responded maybe so. If this dryer is half off then they just need to take my money now


Half!  That would be great!  Better get my fingers ready, I’d hate to miss out because they sell out.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't blow dry my hair even though I bought an expensive one years ago. It takes too long and is too drying. 

If this was half off I will definitely be purchasing it.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 22, 2018)

They said it won’t be half off but there will be a substantial discount for black friday.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 22, 2018)

Just checked ig and there’s no update. My Black Friday budget is limited this year. It’s either the dryer or computer upgrades. I might buy a few clothes as well but that’s pushing it. I’m eyeing the Black Friday deals at Microcenter but a few say you have to be in the store to see the price. Neither place is serious about taking my money.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Just checked ig and there’s no update. My Black Friday budget is limited this year. It’s either the dryer or computer upgrades. I might buy a few clothes as well but that’s pushing it. I’m eyeing the Black Friday deals at Microcenter but a few say you have to be in the store to see the price. Neither place is serious about taking my money.



I am thinking they probably won’t announce it until late tonight or tomorrow. Hold tight!!


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 22, 2018)

No updates regarding whether there will be an international edition that works with different voltages?


----------



## imaginary (Nov 22, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> No updates regarding whether there will be an international edition that works with different voltages?



All they've stated in the comments when people have asked was 2019.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 22, 2018)

imaginary said:


> All they've stated in the comments when people have asked was 2019.


How utterly sad!!


----------



## Colocha (Nov 22, 2018)

Discount is live! $299 for the full bundle. I purchased mine.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 22, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Discount is live! $299 for the full bundle. I purchased mine.


Yes!  Thanks!  Headed over!


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for the notification!  I just purchased mine.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 22, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Discount is live! $299 for the full bundle. I purchased mine.


Awww hell....


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 22, 2018)

Got mine, wasn’t even in the market for a new dryer! Y’all are the most persuasive group of people I’ve never met. Lol


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 22, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> Got mine, wasn’t even in the market for a new dryer! Y’all are the most persuasive group of people I’ve never met. Lol


All this.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 22, 2018)

This is what did it for me. 30 day money back guarantee if it doesn’t work for you!  Just save the original packaging. 
——————-
Our OWN IT, LOVE IT GUARANTEE means you can buy RevAir risk-free and with total peace of mind.  If within 30 days of receipt, you don’t LOVE RevAir enough to want to OWN it, you can return your device for a hassle-free refund*. And, we pay the return shipping.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 22, 2018)

I just bought one. 

I hope I love it.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 22, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> Got mine, wasn’t even in the market for a new dryer! Y’all are the most persuasive group of people I’ve never met. Lol


Yaaaasss!!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 22, 2018)

After my complaining about PayPal credit I decided to give it a try. Saved an additional $10. I won’t be testing it for another 2 weeks when I come out of these crochet braids but there should be time to return it in 30 days if I’m not satisfied.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 22, 2018)

Got mine too. I was hoping it would come with the spray bottle also but I am happy with the deal.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 22, 2018)

What's the code???


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 22, 2018)

Ugh. I still can't justify the price. But I have a browser tab open in case I change my mind tonight. I just want to try it really.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 22, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> What's the code???


No code. Just order from the site to get the bundle for $300


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 22, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> No code. Just order from the site to get the bundle for $300



Got it. Thanks!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 22, 2018)

Just ordered mine. I swear I didn’t want this thing but I did! I can’t wait!!! We’re going on vacation next week, I hope it’s here before we leave, I want to use it on dd. Waist length tenderheaded self!


----------



## toinette (Nov 22, 2018)

just bought it. $299,  no tax apparently.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 22, 2018)

I got mine!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 22, 2018)

Got mine too


----------



## Honi (Nov 23, 2018)

Me too. I'm so happy. They gave me a $25.00 promo code after I bought it. WELCOME25 if anyone wants it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 23, 2018)

This wasn't even on my list for black friday, but I just bought it


----------



## Squikee (Nov 23, 2018)

Was waiting for today to try to get this at a cheaper price.  Just ordered but still had to pay tax.


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 23, 2018)

I wanna see some pics ladies!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 23, 2018)

I ended up buying one after all.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 23, 2018)

I got a ship notice.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 23, 2018)

Squikee said:


> Was waiting for today to try to get this at a cheaper price.  Just ordered but still had to pay tax.


I wonder why you had to pay tax.  You must be in the same state as the company?


----------



## Squikee (Nov 23, 2018)

Dayjoy said:


> I wonder why you had to pay tax.  You must be in the same state as the company?



I’m not sure where the company is located but I’m in TN. Now, that you mention it; the breakdown said something about a tax for a specific county here in TN. I don’t live in that county but it’s not that far from me, either.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 24, 2018)

Dayjoy said:


> I wonder why you had to pay tax.  You must be in the same state as the company?



I'm in Florida and I had to pay tax too.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 24, 2018)

Dayjoy said:


> I got a ship notice.


Me too


----------



## MarcustheWu (Nov 24, 2018)

I have not been to this part of the forum for years, YEARS. Visit just to see the goings on and BOOM $299 gone.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 24, 2018)

MarcustheWu said:


> I have not been to this part of the forum for years, YEARS. Visit just to see the goings on and BOOM $299 gone.


Sorry to , but .  The site owner and/or the thread starter should definitely be getting commission!


----------



## rileypak (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## LiLi (Nov 25, 2018)

Dayjoy said:


> Sorry to , but .  The site owner and/or the thread starter should definitely be getting commission!



Shooooot. The least they could do is kick back $100 to me since I paid full price. Lmbo. It’s all good though. It was money well spent. 

Yesterday, I used it and the outcome is the same as if I do the first pass with a flat iron — no joke. I am going to keep trying different techniques and products to see which give me the best results. 

Definitely try different settings to find out what works best for you. I had it on a tension setting of 6 but I am going to try 7 next time. For each section, I put it on the low heat setting for 1 minute and then high for another. Also, I think that leaving my hair in the dryer for a longer period of time (maybe 30 seconds longer — even after it is dry) actually produces even smoother results. But I will test that theory out next week. 

Attached is a before and after pic.  I am a 4 a/b natural. Sorry, I tried recording a video but it cut off for some reason.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 25, 2018)

@LiLi  Nice results! It does resemble flat ironed hair. My hair is super coily so that will be a true test to see what the results will be. I’m not expecting a flat ironed look though since my hair would require very high heat from a flat iron to look like that. Just looking for a better way to stretch my hair.

I received a shipping notice too, so I’m excited to use this


----------



## LiLi (Nov 25, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @LiLi  Nice results! It does resemble flat ironed hair. My hair is super coily so that will be a true test to see what the results will be. I’m not expecting a flat ironed look though since my hair would require very high heat from a flat iron to look like that. Just looking for a better way to stretch my hair.
> 
> I received a shipping notice too, so I’m excited to use this



Thank you @flyygirlll2! I can’t wait to see your results when you get it!!

I wasn’t expecting it to work so well. I always have to depend on my flat iron to give me decent results.  With a regular blow dryer I have to do the tension method because my strands are very fine and break when I try to use a comb attachment. 

I am going to do my entire head at the end of the year so I can finally do a length-check and trim.  Until then, I will just keep testing different techniques and products with the top section of my hair and using it to quickly dry the braided sections in the back.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 25, 2018)

@LiLi Girl, for that price it better do something worthwhile .  My hair is coarse. I’ve already tried comb attachments, brushes, and my hair still felt dried out with my ends remaining frizzy/bushy. If this blow dryer does the opposite, I’ll be more than thrilled.


----------



## lilikoi (Nov 25, 2018)

MarcustheWu said:


> I have not been to this part of the forum for years, YEARS. Visit just to see the goings on and BOOM $299 gone.



SAME HERE!!!
I've been hanging out in Entertainment, fashion, finance forum. Came into the  hair forum because someone tagged me with a question. Saw the this thread, and resisted. Just walked away.

Then I stumbled upon the Reniece demo videos and was "sold" kinda ...I really wanted it but resisted...

Then, I washed my hair this morning, couldn't find my comb attachment and STRUGGLED to dry with a paddle brush with my lack of coordination. I was fuming and complaining loudly. Then hubby said "You should've bought the "sucky" hair dryer.."  

And that was that: went to the RevAir website and was delighted to learn that the sale is STILL ON!!!

I'm $300 poorer thanks to LHCF...Merry Christmas to me! haha


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm staying strong and closing that browser tab!  

Backing away.....


----------



## rileypak (Nov 25, 2018)

prettyinpurple said:


> I'm staying strong and closing that browser tab!
> 
> Backing away.....


I was not strong. Reniece's video did me in


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 25, 2018)

rileypak said:


> I was not strong. Reniece's video did me in


Me too   I had asked for it to be demonstrated on type 4 hair and well...


----------



## Kookookiwi (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven't used heat since December 2016..Why did I just buy this dryer .

No, but really.  The Nap85 and Reniece videos sold me, then y'all went and made me throw my money .

Ooooo, I hope this works.  I've owned the Yellowbird for years and I finally couldn't take those little sad, broken hairs that'd be all over when I used it.   Can't wait to wash my head and try this bad boy out!


----------



## michelle81 (Nov 26, 2018)

Went ahead and purchased. Hope to have it by this weekend to use on DD's hair. I'll try to remember to post pics.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 26, 2018)

Mine was just delivered this morning!  A whole day earlier than expected and in a snow storm.  Kind of mad that I just did my hair Saturday and DD last night.  But I’m excited to have it.  I’ll open it later when I have full time to play.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I got my comb/brush  almost 5-6 years ago from a horse store.  Same brush and if any old heads remember, that's what the Felicia brush originally looked like before it evolved.  If the threads are still there, you can search on NC forum and Curly Nikkis forum
> 
> Paid  less than $2 for it and its still ticking.



Yup!! If you have a saddlery store near you, you can walk in and purchase these brushes all day for under $5.00

You can even buy online.

The brand I've had for years is the  *Wrangler™ Mane and Tail Brush. *Google and you can have one shipped to you* *

I remember when the original Felicia Leatherwood brush came out and I went to the local saddlery store (because that's where I buy my dogs food) and I purchased 3 of them for under $10. .. Felicia is wrong for the markup, but not knocking her hustle.​


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 26, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> Yup!! If you have a saddlery store near you, you can walk in and purchase these brushes all day for under $5.00
> 
> You can even buy online.
> 
> ...


I have one that I got instore from either Walmart or Target from the Evolve brand (they sell hair bonnets, hair “utensils”, and satin pillowcases too).  It was probably $3-5 IIRC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2018)

I used my RevAir on my daughter who is natural. I included a texture shot of her hair and a shot after I use the Rev Air on one part.

OK, I need help attaching the pictures. Can anyone tell me how to attach photos?


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2018)

Im not sure this will work but here goes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> View attachment 438453 View attachment 438455
> 
> Im not sure this will work but here goes.View attachment 438457View attachment 438455



It looks good and has a nice shine to it.


----------



## lilikoi (Nov 26, 2018)

For those of you who resisted the Black Friday sale...Here's the link to the Cyber Monday sale !

P.S. It's a different bundle deal -- Just the dryer and the stand.
P.P.S. @rileypak @prettyinpurple Come on over to the dark side... _Resistance is futile!_


----------



## LiLi (Nov 26, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> View attachment 438453 View attachment 438455
> 
> Im not sure this will work but here goes.View attachment 438457View attachment 438455


It looks beautiful!!! Give us the deets pleeease!! I can’t wait to use mine again on Saturday.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 26, 2018)

@Rozlewis Looks nice and shiny!  
Like @LiLi said, please let us know the details in regards to products as well as what heat setting you used. 

I should be receiving mine by Wednesday but hopefully I can try it out this weekend.


----------



## NJ11 (Nov 26, 2018)

Whelp....I hit "Pay Nah"...(#pushas)

It made me chuckle that the put up a message before proceeding to checkout that it will take another whole 2 - 3 days to ship due to demand Black Friday - Cyber Monday.

...2-3 days....

I have made note of how quickly you all have been getting your shipment notices so 2-3 days doesn't phase me. But, FWIW, I appreciate that they care about making me wait up to an extra 72 hours.....better than the alternative.

Listen, I was afraid I dallied too long and the message was going to say they are sold out....just saying....


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 26, 2018)

Really want one but it's our off the budget right now, wish I knew of a stylist in the area who could use it on me. 

Anyone know of someone in the Orlando area?


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Nov 26, 2018)

lilikoi said:


> For those of you who resisted the Black Friday sale...Here's the link to the Cyber Monday sale !
> 
> P.S. It's a different bundle deal -- Just the dryer and the stand.
> P.P.S. @rileypak @prettyinpurple Come on over to the dark side... _Resistance is futile!_



What was included in the Black Friday bundle?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 26, 2018)

GreenEyedJen said:


> What was included in the Black Friday bundle?


All the other accessory things that they sell, the clips, bag, ect


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 26, 2018)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Really want one but it's our off the budget right now, wish I knew of a stylist in the area who could use it on me.
> 
> Anyone know of someone in the Orlando area?


They have a "try before you buy" link to stylists in your area who use it. https://myrevair.com/apps/store-locator  Put in your zip code and see who's near you.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 26, 2018)

civic4800 said:


> They have a "try before you buy" link to stylists in your area who use it. https://myrevair.com/apps/store-locator  Put in your zip code and see who's near you.


I wish I knew about this. There's a stylist right on my city with one. Oh well.


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm still not convinced about the roots.  How dry do the roots get?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 26, 2018)

lilikoi said:


> For those of you who resisted the Black Friday sale...Here's the link to the Cyber Monday sale !
> 
> P.S. It's a different bundle deal -- Just the dryer and the stand.
> P.P.S. @rileypak @prettyinpurple Come on over to the dark side... _Resistance is futile!_


Stop it! Y'all are so wrong lol.

I think rileypak already went in...


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 27, 2018)

Browndilocks said:


> I'm still not convinced about the roots.  How dry do the roots get?


They get all the way dry. Roots will completely dry!  The smaller the section, the better for the roots.   Only time I had an issue was when I decided to take a quarter of my hair into it. LOL.  I was rushing and of course I didn't not go over all my roots. So, I had to go back in smaller sections.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm so excited for this. I am supposed to get it end of day tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 27, 2018)

lilikoi said:


> P.P.S. @rileypak @prettyinpurple Come on over to the dark side... _Resistance is futile!_


I already did


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 27, 2018)

*I need for the price and size to come down...  Maybe next year!*


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 27, 2018)

LiLi said:


> It looks beautiful!!! Give us the deets pleeease!! I can’t wait to use mine again on Saturday.



Hi,

I washed her hair 2 x with Annabelle's Whipped Shampoo, DC'd her for 30 minutes using steam with The Mane Choice DC. I detangled each section and used the Silk Elements heat protectant on each section before placing her hair into the RevAir. I had the setting on 7 and I used high heat. I only did this because my daughter likes her hair to be straight so I have been looking for a low heat option for her hair. I probably could have used low heat but, the way I see it I am eliminating the flat iron so I compromised. It took about a total of 18 minutes from start to finish to dry her hair. Also, I dried each section for 45 seconds on heat and 15 seconds cool. I moved the nozzle around slightly to get the roots. Overall I was really impressed and happy with the outcome. After moisturizing and sealing her hair it looked like it was lightly flat ironed. 

Let me know what else you want to know.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 27, 2018)

Rozlewis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I washed her hair 2 x with Annabelle's Whipped Shampoo, DC'd her for 30 minutes using steam with The Mane Choice DC. I detangled each section and used the Silk Elements heat protectant on each section before placing her hair into the RevAir. I had the setting on 7 and I used high heat. I only did this because my daughter likes her hair to be straight so I have been looking for a low heat option for her hair. I probably could have used low heat but, the way I see it I am eliminating the flat iron so I compromised. It took about a total of 18 minutes from start to finish to dry her hair. Also, I dried each section for 45 seconds on heat and 15 seconds cool. I moved the nozzle around slightly to get the roots. Overall I was really impressed and happy with the outcome. After moisturizing and sealing her hair it looked like it was lightly flat ironed.
> 
> Let me know what else you want to know.


Thank you for explaining everything @Rozlewis. I am going to try high heat on a section and see how that works out vs. doing low and then high.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 27, 2018)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Really want one but it's our off the budget right now, wish I knew of a stylist in the area who could use it on me.
> 
> Anyone know of someone in the Orlando area?


I have a feeling they will have more specials like this. The only thing I would be concerned about with sharing this device if I were a professional (or customer) is if someone had lice. I would be too paranoid.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 27, 2018)

I big chopped again in July and have like 4 inches of hair. 
Basically, I have no business buying this thing..

Just placed my order. LOL


----------



## Beachy (Nov 27, 2018)

My RevAir was waiting patiently for me when I arrived home today.... I cant wait to try it!! I will probably end up trying it on my sons hair first...he loves his blown out fro, but he is a tender-headed. This could make all the difference!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 27, 2018)

secretdiamond said:


> They get all the way dry. Roots will completely dry!  The smaller the section, the better for the roots.   Only time I had an issue was when I decided to take a quarter of my hair into it. LOL.  I was rushing and of course I didn't not go over all my roots. So, I had to go back in smaller sections.



Good lord help me, I'm about to drop cash on another hair tool.   Hummm... there's a very big professional hair show happening here in January.  I wonder if this company will be there.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 27, 2018)

Someone with very tightly coiled hair please report back on day 2, day 3, and later puffiness or reversion. Does it give you a good stretch for a few days and not just hours?


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 28, 2018)

I am not sure of my daughters hair type but her hair has not reverted. We are 3 days in and it still looks good. Now since it is cold here she keeps it in a bun.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 28, 2018)

My dryer will be here today. It's my Christmas present. So I'm not supposed to open until Christmas. We'll see if I can hold out


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 28, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> My dryer will be here today. It's my Christmas present. So I'm not supposed to open until Christmas. We'll see if I can hold out


Open it open it open it!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> My dryer will be here today. It's my Christmas present. So I'm not supposed to open until Christmas. We'll see if I can hold out


Open it. Open it.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> My dryer will be here today. It's my Christmas present. So I'm not supposed to open until Christmas. We'll see if I can hold out


Open it so you can activate that 30-day money back guarantee if necessary!!


----------



## Squikee (Nov 28, 2018)

I got mine in the mail today! Doing my hair TA-NIGHT!!


----------



## rileypak (Nov 28, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> My dryer will be here today. It's my Christmas present. So I'm not supposed to open until Christmas. We'll see if I can hold out


Open it! 
You only have 30 days to return if you don't like it!


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 28, 2018)

They came by yesterday, but I was at the movies, so they left it at my leasing office rather than leaving it outside. I picked it up today and unboxed a few minutes ago. I am DCing now. I'm so excited.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine arrived today. I plan to try it out this weekend or next weekend.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 28, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> They came by yesterday, but I was at the movies, so they left it at my leasing office rather than leaving it outside. I picked it up today and unboxed a few minutes ago. I am DCing now. I'm so excited.


Oh snap!! I can’t wait for the update!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine was supposed to arrive today, but was rescheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Squikee said:


> I got mine in the mail today! Doing my hair TA-NIGHT!!


Pics please!!


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 29, 2018)

Sorry ladies, I've had this tab open and kept getting distracted.

I
am
in
love.

I took it apart to see how much, if any hair was inside the filter and saw a small SSK ball ...so not bad especially considering I was half-hearted in my detangling. I never post pictures of myself anywhere and haven't in many years, but someone asked for a 2-3 day follow up, so I will give myself time to think and post then if I decide. Maybe do a better job of just getting my hair. Lol. It was very straight, but drier than I like my hair to be, so I will experiment with sticking to the low setting, 6, then maybe got back over it for 20-30secs on high in larger sections.

As for my technique, I put my hair in 4 big sections, then broke up each of those sections in 2-3 sections. I sprayed my hair aloe/water, leave-in and then heat protectant., 30-45 seconds of the entire section on low inside the suction, then 45 sec - min on high, working it a bit for the last 10-15 seconds. My hair is fine 4a/b and I don't think I needed to do that, hence the dryness.

All in all, it's true love and now I can't say if my favorite thing of 2018 is this or my air fryer.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 29, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Sorry ladies, I've had this tab open and kept getting distracted.
> 
> I
> am
> ...


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 29, 2018)

Mine also arrived yesterday.  My original plan was to straighten 12/21 (first day of winter)for Christmas....but now lol...I could pretend it's the 30 day pressure but I eagerly await using this new gadget.


The real mental debate is if I will only do a test section,  revair my whole head without straightening follow up, or full out straighten with flat iron after.  Either way my photo contribution will occur this weekend.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 29, 2018)

I need to see more pictures. Debating if I want to buy this dryer.


----------



## Honi (Nov 29, 2018)

Got mine. Only had to attach one thing. The other part was already assembled. I was reading the directions and it said to not use oils or protectants on the hair as it will shorten the life of the dryer. I watched all the reviews on YouTube and only one dried her hair without it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m thinking about taking out my crochet braids 2 weeks early to test this out...


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 29, 2018)

Honi said:


> *Got mine. Only had to attach one thing. The other part was already assembled. *I was reading the directions and it said to not use oils or protectants on the hair as it will shorten the life of the dryer. I watched all the reviews on YouTube and only one dried her hair without it.



That was nice only having to put the filter on and attach the house. I also like the big black bag/box.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

Honi said:


> Got mine. Only had to attach one thing. The other part was already assembled. I was reading the directions and it said to not use oils or protectants on the hair as it will shorten the life of the dryer. I watched all the reviews on YouTube and only one dried her hair without it.


Yeah I'm not willing to blow dry without something on my hair. My hair will be super dry without a leave in and something on my ends.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 29, 2018)

It’s hereeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 29, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> It’s hereeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


So, I have an appt tomorrow to get my hair blown out and styled. With someone new I’ve never gone to and he wasn’t recommended either, he’s just located in a convenient location for me. I’m really having to stop myself from doing my own hair tonight!  If he jacks my hair up, at least I can come home and test out my new baby


----------



## Squikee (Nov 29, 2018)

Honi said:


> Got mine. Only had to attach one thing. The other part was already assembled. I was reading the directions and it said to not use oils or protectants on the hair as it will shorten the life of the dryer. I watched all the reviews on YouTube and only one dried her hair without it.



Thank you for sharing because I neglected to read anything really lol


----------



## Honi (Nov 29, 2018)

Squikee said:


> Thank you for sharing because I neglected to read anything really lol


I hear ya! I usually just get in and go too lol


----------



## NJ11 (Nov 29, 2018)

Mine is scheduled to arrive Saturday!


----------



## LiLi (Nov 29, 2018)

Honi said:


> Got mine. Only had to attach one thing. The other part was already assembled. I was reading the directions and it said to not use oils or protectants on the hair as it will shorten the life of the dryer. I watched all the reviews on YouTube and only one dried her hair without it.


Wow I didn’t read the instructions. I watched a ton of Youtube videos and no one mentioned that. However, I did it without protectant on some sections of my hair. It didn’t feel dry at all probably because of the deep conditioner I used. However, I plan to regularly use some sort of heat protectant each time but it won’t be anything with heavy oils.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 29, 2018)

I was excited to do my hair tonight. It was supposed to arrive today but it didn't


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 29, 2018)

Honi said:


> Got mine. Only had to attach one thing. The other part was already assembled. I was reading the directions and it said to not use oils or protectants on the hair as it will shorten the life of the dryer. I watched all the reviews on YouTube and only one dried her hair without it.


That point concerned me also.  On #9 of the faq it mentioned oils and silicone products _*may*_ affect the long term performance of the device then in the quick start manual and other sections of multiple insert it said use your favorite heat protectant/leave in conditioner(I'm a nerd I always read the directions) before using. So I directly asked one of the chat consultants which was it since most heat protectants will contain silicones or oil(all mine do).   She was really helpful. She  assured me that silicones and oils are both  fine as long as you steer clear from products that  that dry hard or are tacky when applied.  She said when using oil or silicone they er on the side of caution so that's why they mentioned it in the manual because of the impact of what happens when that is allowed to build up instead of more frequent cleaning of the filter to offset it. The company recommends if you use products that can cause buildup then you should  clean the filter every 2-3 uses  instead of every 5 uses and that will keep the performance optimal over time.  She emphasized making sure product debris is completely removed from filter and screen and to clean more  frequently if using heavier products so that debris isn't built up in the device while using.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> That point concerned me also.  On #9 of the faq it mentioned oils and silicone products _*may*_ affect the long term performance of the device then in the quick start manual and other sections of multiple insert it said use your favorite heat protectant/leave in conditioner(I'm a nerd I always read the directions) before using. So I directly asked one of the chat consultants which was it since most heat protectants will contain silicones or oil(all mine do).   She was really helpful. She  assured me that silicones and oils are both  fine as long as you steer clear from products that  that dry hard or are tacky when applied.  She said when using oil or silicone they er on the side of caution so that's why they mentioned it in the manual because of the impact of what happens when that is allowed to build up instead of more frequent cleaning of the filter to offset it. The company recommends if you use products that can cause buildup then you should  clean the filter every 2-3 uses  instead of every 5 uses and that will keep the performance optimal over time.  She emphasized making sure product debris is completely removed from filter and screen and to clean more  frequently if using heavier products so that debris isn't built up in the device while using.


Thank you for that. It was so detailed.


----------



## Daina (Nov 30, 2018)

Ya'll make me sick...I was hoping the sale was over! It was not...just when I was doing good with my Amazon "no buy" and buying NOTHING for Black Friday LHCF strikes again!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2018)

Patiently waiting for this to drop in the UK. Preferably long after my holiday.


----------



## syrk (Nov 30, 2018)

Mine should be delivered by end of day, I'm excited. Been struggling with single strand knots on my 4b hair, I'm thinking keeping it stretched via blow drying might help a lot. 

The fact that I can blow dry without the manipulation of a brush or comb attachment is so perfect. Going to do a henna treatment then try it out this weekend.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 30, 2018)

Mine arrived this morning!
Going to wash my hair this weekend and try it out.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2018)

rileypak said:


> Mine arrived this morning!
> Going to wash my hair this weekend and try it out.



Can't wait to read your review...and.. possibly see some pics pretty please?..
I'm the one with the knife and fork...that other thread has given me an insatiable taste.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 30, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Patiently waiting for this to drop in the UK. Preferably long after my holiday.


Are you in the UK too? I was so going to buy it and have it shipped to me here but the website said that it will not work any mains configuration other than that of the US. 
If I can straighten my hair without brushing it, after finger-detangling only, that will be a dream come true for me!


----------



## michelle81 (Nov 30, 2018)

Mine says delivery by end of day today, but it's already late here so probably tomorrow. Hoping tomorrow so I can do my wash day and try it out. Traveling next weekend so will have to wait a couple weeks to test it if it doesn't come today.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello ladies.  I was able to use the product tonight.
I washed my hair with alter ego shampoo
 I did a neutral protein filler treatment and layered mixed chicks deep conditioner layered with safflower oil on top of it for a steamer session.
When I rinsed out the conditioner I  put my hair in bantu knots for quick after wash sectioning

I took a quick look at what to use and not use use guide shared by the chat representative on revair
https://supportmyrevair.zendesk.com...hair-products-can-or-can-t-I-use-with-RevAir-

I applied alter ego cren to my roots
I applied applied CC Alterna 10-in-one cream each section of hair then detangled with a seamless comb and used the revair on each section.

Each section really did dry in 1 minute.  Now I would like to say I finished my whole head in 12-15 minutes lol but I kept doing other stuff in between sections. I would have to fully detangle before I revair and be in the house alone to see how fast I can get though my whole head. 

By the time I was finished I was being goofy singing
"Day o umba day o mambu ji ay o
...well...
Don't look any further"... hair flip.
Straight giddy with excitement. I am impressed.  History has shown me that products I absolutely love from the fist use become staples.  I believe that case will be true for this but I will be sure after a full year of use.

Hair Feels:Soft and moisturized. Supple.
Tangles:I got a few near the roots.  This is on me.  I know that my hair has a tendency to matt near the scalp. So, I just combed through for a better detangle from ends to roots when a section I didn't pre detangle well enough got a minor tangle

Ladies... I lost less hair drying my hair that I did while  finger detangling that loosens my shed hairs.  That has never happened before. Ever. For context I have been completely natural since 2004 and my completely natural hair has always been shoulder length or longer even with drastic haircuts and setbacks over the years.

Once I finished I cleaned out he revair. Per these directions found by the chat representative. https://supportmyrevair.zendesk.com...02890534-How-do-I-empty-and-clean-the-filter-You probably don't have to clean it every use with products but doing it that way is the best way for me to not let it get away from me.

 I want to see if this change to my regimen cuts down my need for trims and causes my hair to thicken up by reducing blow dry related breakage.


If they make a new and improved version I'm buying that too.  Lol I'll just have both. Happy hair drying.

Photos resized and attach they should show correctly now.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 30, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> Hello ladies.  I was able to use the product tonight.
> I washed my hair with alter ego shampoo
> I did a neutral protein filler treatment and layered mixed chicks deep conditioner layered with safflower oil on top of it for a steamer session.
> When I rinsed out the conditioner I  put my hair in bantu knots for quick after wash sectioning
> ...


Great review!  Thanks!


----------



## LiLi (Nov 30, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> Hello ladies.  I was able to use the product tonight.
> I washed my hair with alter ego shampoo
> I did a neutral protein filler treatment and layered mixed chicks deep conditioner layered with safflower oil on top of it for a steamer session.
> When I rinsed out the conditioner I  put my hair in bantu knots for quick after wash sectioning
> ...


Thank you for the review!! You hair looks so full and healthy! What tension and heat setting did you use?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 1, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Thank you for the review!! You hair looks so full and healthy! What tension and heat setting did you use?




Thank you. I started at level 2 tried each level then stayed on 7.  I like 7 even though the lower setting will still work.


----------



## Daina (Dec 1, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> Thank you. I started at level 2 tried each level then stayed on 7.  I like 7 even though the lower setting will still work.



Great review and beautiful results! Which heat setting, low or high?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 1, 2018)

Daina said:


> Great review and beautiful results! Which heat setting, low or high?


I tried it on low but preferred high. So I used high on most sections.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 1, 2018)

As I'm mentally planning my products for this wash day, I just realized I don't have any heat protectant anymore  
(Since I wear twists all the time, i usually seal my hair with grease or gel)

I'm glad Sally's and Ulta are right around the corner so I can grab something.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 1, 2018)

rileypak said:


> As I'm mentally planning my products for this wash day, I just realized I don't have any heat protectant anymore
> (Since I wear twists all the time, i usually seal my hair with grease or gel)
> 
> I'm glad Sally's and Ulta are right around the corner so I can grab something.


I am anxiously awaiting your review!!!


----------



## shebababy (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought the black friday bundle and finally used it today. I have extremely dense hair, so I don't feel it really cut down on drying time for me. i like it but I'm not over the moon, which could be user error. My hair doesn't feel damaged or smell burned at all. I used it on tension level 7 and high heat.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 1, 2018)

shebababy said:


> I bought the black friday bundle and finally used it today. I have extremely dense hair, so I don't feel it really cut down on drying time for me. i like it but I'm not over the moon, which could be user error. My hair doesn't feel damaged or smell burned at all. I used it on tension level 7 and high heat.


I love the thickness of your hair!! Did you watch naptural85 (I think) video? She had some great tips.


----------



## michelle81 (Dec 1, 2018)

Just finished using it on DD's hair and I think I'm keeping it. I'll have to see if I can try to post pics tonight or tomorrow. My disclaimer is that I was looking to get her hair straighter to be more manageable. I was not looking for bone straight or to lose all her curls and I think I got exactly what I was looking for. This will make wash day much shorter.
There's a few things I think they should change (and they probably will with a newer edition and more feedback) but I'm happy with this purchase. Plan to do other DD's hair on tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Well ladies... it’s a keeper!  I finally got done doing my hair. I used the Olaplex shampoo, followed by  Curls and Potions Chebe Hydrating Mask to DC, then I proceeded to use APB’s Leave in followed by Aveda Smooth Infusion.

I blow dried om high heat and used setting 7. I really wanted my hair to be as stretched as possible. I did it in small sections because it make it easier. It took close to 2 hours to do my hair. Afterwards I ended up flat ironing my hair. My hair is not completely straight but I gave up on trying to do that a long time ago lol.

All I’m all, I love the blow dryer. It provided a very good stretch to my hair without worrying about mechanical demage that I typically would be bothered by when using regular blow dryers.

First pic is what my hair looked like before. Second pic is the first section that I used the blow dryer on, and last  pic is after flat ironing. I still need to trim so please excuse my ends.


----------



## shebababy (Dec 1, 2018)

LiLi said:


> I love the thickness of your hair!! Did you watch naptural85 (I think) video? She had some great tips.


Thank you! I saw the vid, but didn't really watch in its entirety. I'll go back and review it.


----------



## MarcustheWu (Dec 2, 2018)

I was kinda hopping that I would not like it, so I could I return it, but *sighs.*   I tried one section of my hair, just to try it, and it was so soft.  I had it on suction 7 and low heat, and it was soft and so straight to the roots after a minute tops. I hit my section with my GHD once, and I was golden.  

I am going to have to wait to properly do my whole head to give my final verdict, but I think this might be a $300 keeper.


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 2, 2018)

This needs to be on the HSN with 6 flex pays


----------



## michelle81 (Dec 2, 2018)

Some more of my thoughts.

Pros:
*Does exactly what I wanted it to do - more manageable hair and much easier wash days.
*I dried/straightened DD's hair in less than 20 minutes. The rest of the wash day routine was the same. I always detangle her hair while wet with conditioner on it. After she rinsed out the conditioner all I had to do was section and dry.
*The extras in the package. The clips are really good ones and the case it comes in is perfect.

Cons:
*Price - I think it should be more of a $150 - $180 price. *No regrets* about my purchase and I'm sure the price will go down, but someone has to purchase at the higher price to cover the cost of research/marketing. 
*It's heavy. I was hoping it's something my pre-teens would be able to eventually use on their own. Kind of heavy to hold it over your own head.
*I wish there were a bit of air right at where the hair enters to help with the roots. DD's roots were more manageable but not as straight as the rest of her hair.
*Heat settings. DD said the 400 was cold and I felt the 800 was a bit more heat than I wanted to use on her. Maybe a 600 would have been perfect.
*Getting her edges dry and straight. I felt it didn't do as good of a job on that. Having an option to have a shot of air near the nozzle would have helped.
*An off/on button on the nozzle probably would have been a better place than on the larger box thing.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 2, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well ladies... it’s a keeper!  I finally got done doing my hair. I used the Olaplex shampoo, followed by  Curls and Potions Chebe Hydrating Mask to DC, then I proceeded to use APB’s Leave in followed by Aveda Smooth Infusion.
> 
> I blow dried om high heat and used setting 7. I really wanted my hair to be as stretched as possible. I did it in small sections because it make it easier. It took close to 2 hours to do my hair. Afterwards I ended up flat ironing my hair. My hair is not completely straight but I gave up on trying to do that a long time ago lol.
> 
> ...


Your hair looks beautiful!! I think your ends look perfect.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 2, 2018)

MarcustheWu said:


> I was kinda hopping that I would not like it, so I could I return it, but *sighs.*   I tried one section of my hair, just to try it, and it was so soft.  I had it on suction 7 and low heat, and it was soft and so straight to the roots after a minute tops. I hit my section with my GHD once, and I was golden.
> 
> I am going to have to wait to properly do my whole head to give my final verdict, but I think this might be a $300 keeper.


I have a feeling it will definitely be a keeper for you! That is one of the things I love about it is how soft and smooth my hair feels after using it.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 2, 2018)

leona2025 said:


> This needs to be on the HSN with 6 flex pays


I agree!! I bet it will be on either QVC or HSN before we know it.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 2, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Your hair looks beautiful!! I think your ends look perfect.


Thank you. I had some ssk’s so I unfortunately I had to trim a bit this morning.


----------



## syrk (Dec 2, 2018)

Used it yesterday, I liked it a lot. Just need to find the right products to use with it because I'm not totally in love with how my hair feels after drying. It got pretty straight and is fairly soft, but it's not very easy to comb through with a wide tooth comb or run my fingers through. Pretty sure that's just due to the products, the dryer was great. I used As I Am leave In, just because my hair sometimes doesn't act right when I leave it out  idk. Then since I wanted to detangle each section with my Felicia Leatherwood brush before drying I also used the Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave in because it has some magic in it that allows me to brush through my hair so easily. I also used a bit of Fantasia IC Heat Protecting Serum.

I brushed through each section to make sure there were no tangles then I started with a low tension setting of 2 and low heat and was surprised at how straight my hair got. I experimented with different tension settings from 2-7 and I can't say I noticed a huge difference on my hair between the settings. I ended up just settling around 5.

I tried some sections with low heat only, some with high only and then some starting on low for half the time, then high for last half. The low heat sections felt great and got very straight. Wasn't a fan of the high heat only sections, I could noticeably feel the hot air and my hair felt a little bit more dried out.  The combo low/high heat sections got a bit straighter than the low only sections and still felt good, might stick with this.

Overall it was easy to use. Loved the low manipulation of not having to constantly comb brush through, just put your hair in and hold and it's easier than the tension method. I definitely need to experiment more though to get the results I want. Will be stalking this thread to see what products everyone is using.  Some pics...


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 2, 2018)

syrk said:


> Used it yesterday, I liked it a lot. Just need to find the right products to use with it because I'm not totally in love with how my hair feels after drying. It got pretty straight and is fairly soft, but it's not very easy to comb through with a wide tooth comb or run my fingers through. Pretty sure that's just due to the products, the dryer was great. I used As I Am leave In, just because my hair sometimes doesn't act right when I leave it out  idk. Then since I wanted to detangle each section with my Felicia Leatherwood brush before drying I also used the Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave in because it has some magic in it that allows me to brush through my hair so easily. I also used a bit of Fantasia IC Heat Protecting Serum.
> 
> I brushed through each section to make sure there were no tangles then I started with a low tension setting of 2 and low heat and was surprised at how straight my hair got. I experimented with different tension settings from 2-7 and I can't say I noticed a huge difference on my hair between the settings. I ended up just settling around 5.
> 
> ...



Hair looking so good, thick and lush! I'm really liking this dryer!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2018)

michelle81 said:


> Some more of my thoughts.
> 
> Pros:
> *Does exactly what I wanted it to do - more manageable hair and much easier wash days.
> ...


For the roots make sure you move the nozzle around on her roots. Or it could be the sections need to be slightly smaller. I am able to get my roots as straight as the rest of my hair.
I think as you use it more you will discover tricks for her hair.


----------



## michelle81 (Dec 2, 2018)

faithVA said:


> For the roots make sure you move the nozzle around on her roots. Or it could be the sections need to be slightly smaller. I am able to get my roots as straight as the rest of my hair.
> I think as you use it more you will discover tricks for her hair.



You're right and I definitely agree with using smaller sections would have gotten better results. I was just amazed at how quick it was going and was trying to see what results I would get with the shortest amount of time.
I think the booklet recommended 3 inch square sections and that's what I did but maybe 2 inch sections would have been better for straighter roots.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 2, 2018)

michelle81 said:


> You're right and I definitely agree with using smaller sections would have gotten better results. I was just amazed at how quick it was going and was trying to see what results I would get with the shortest amount of time.
> I think the booklet recommended 3 inch square sections and that's what I did but maybe 2 inch sections would have been better for straighter roots.



I was much closer to 1.5 to 2in than 3in or 4in sections. I split my hair in 4s and then split those sections in 2-3 more smaller sections and ended up with pretty straight hair...roots on down.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 2, 2018)

syrk said:


> Used it yesterday, I liked it a lot. Just need to find the right products to use with it because I'm not totally in love with how my hair feels after drying. It got pretty straight and is fairly soft, but it's not very easy to comb through with a wide tooth comb or run my fingers through. Pretty sure that's just due to the products, the dryer was great. I used As I Am leave In, just because my hair sometimes doesn't act right when I leave it out  idk. Then since I wanted to detangle each section with my Felicia Leatherwood brush before drying I also used the Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave in because it has some magic in it that allows me to brush through my hair so easily. I also used a bit of Fantasia IC Heat Protecting Serum.
> 
> I brushed through each section to make sure there were no tangles then I started with a low tension setting of 2 and low heat and was surprised at how straight my hair got. I experimented with different tension settings from 2-7 and I can't say I noticed a huge difference on my hair between the settings. I ended up just settling around 5.
> 
> ...


It’s beautiful and thick!! Next time, see if natural85’s method will work; keep the bottom of the section in the first part of the dryer for a bit before moving it up.  My hair also did very well with low heat first and then high heat. So far, my best results were when using Kerastase Nutri-thermique.  Later this week, I am going to try the Aveda brilliant heat protectant on one side and the Aveda mousse on the other side.


----------



## syrk (Dec 2, 2018)

LiLi said:


> It’s beautiful and thick!! Next time, see if natural85’s method will work; keep the bottom of the section in the first part of the dryer for a bit before moving it up.  My hair also did very well with low heat first and then high heat. So far, my best results were when using Kerastase Nutri-thermique.  Later this week, I am going to try the Aveda brilliant heat protectant on one side and the Aveda mousse on the other side.



Thank you! I will try N85's method next time and well as the Kerastase product. Was it this one? I'll put that on my list as well as the Aveda brilliant.  Lylddlebit also mentioned the CC Alterna 10-in-one cream in this thread and her results look amazing, so I'm throwing that on the list too.

Let us know how your next go-round goes!


----------



## Colocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Okay.

I was keeping the boxes in case i needed to return the dryer, but I am officially forever sold.

My hair got as straight as my last flat iron and it feels so unbelievably soft. I'm in awe. I didn't take many pictures because I started my wash day at 6 pm and was rushing to get it done, but I may share later. I also didn't get to time it but I'd estime 1.5 to 2 hours drying time. My hair is incredibly thick and it took 3 hours to use the tension method by comparison.


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours? (Like curformers)
@Colocha @syrk @intellectualuva @LiLi
@Lylddlebit @rileypak @faithVA @michelle81 @flyygirlll2 @shebababy @MarcustheWu


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours?


I'll post my thoughts later today. I'm just now getting to the wash of my wash day so I'll dry it after I wake up in the morning.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 3, 2018)

@Nini90012 My hair started reverting from yesterday and since it’s rainy this morning... it’s a wrap 

But honestly it probably has to do with the products I used so idk. I like the dryer and it did do what it was supposed to do. However,  in my experience so far as a natural...... my hair poofs up after using heat. Still trying to figure out why that is.


----------



## michelle81 (Dec 3, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Nini90012 My hair started reverting from yesterday and since it’s rainy this morning... it’s a wrap
> 
> But honestly it probably has to do with the products I used so idk. I like the dryer and it did do what it was supposed to do. However,  in my experience so far as a natural...... my hair poofs up after using heat. Still trying to figure out why that is.



One of my DD's hair is the same so I'm wondering if it's certain hair types that do this? DD's hair has started reverting some but it would do the exact same after a silk press done at the salon that cost $60 or so with tons of products and silky straight hair after.
My other DD's hair would last for weeks with a silk press (until I was ready to wash again) so I'll have to see how her hair holds up with this.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 3, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours? (Like curformers)
> @Colocha @syrk @intellectualuva @LiLi
> @Lylddlebit @rileypak @faithVA @michelle81 @flyygirlll2 @shebababy @MarcustheWu



I am not the best judge of the lasting results  because I flat ironed the next morning(not included in the photos since my review focused on the revair part).  However my results remained for around 14 hours when I did finish straightening.   I want this to be a blow dryer replacement so my use will be more towards how it dries my hair before straightening than a revair stretch as a stand alone.  If I judge how my hair lasted before I finished straightening it was pretty comparable to blow drying.  I didn't  shrink any more than blow drying would have. The only negative was that when I did get ready to flat iron I had to comb from ends to roots again because, like @syrk  described, using product clumped some strands together during the drying process(not tangles though just clumps that were simple to comb out form ends to roots) which I had to correct before the chase method with flat ironing.  I also had to straighten smaller sections when I flat ironed for smooth results.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 3, 2018)

michelle81 said:


> One of my DD's hair is the same so I'm wondering if it's certain hair types that do this? DD's hair has started reverting some but it would do the exact same after a silk press done at the salon that cost $60 or so with tons of products and silky straight hair after.
> My other DD's hair would last for weeks with a silk press (until I was ready to wash again) so I'll have to see how her hair holds up with this.



I haven’t gotten it professionally done yet, but I do plan to do it just to see how it holds up. I think part of it  is that my hair is resistant since I don’t use heat often. It  unfortunately takes a lot of heat for my hair  to even get relatively straight.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 3, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours? (Like curformers)




No I didnt get poofiness, especially along top where it's tight under my scarf. That area stayed pretty close to day 1, but my bun/ends had more volume. All in all, it wasnt as straight as it was day 1, but that could've been moisture cream/oil combo as I was trying to put some moisture back in.

I also only sustain straight if I go to my stylist who uses something that blocks the humidity and flat irons my hair.

 I got caught in the rain Saturday, so its in in twists now.


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you for your responses. My hair usually poofs after blowdrying and/or flat ironing when done at home.  I recently had it professionally cut and silk pressed, and it remained straight for weeks! I noted she washed with Keracare and conditioned with Kenra. I couldnt get the name of the spray she used before blow drying or the serum used before flat ironing.  Next time I will write down the name of EVERY product she uses.  After weeks of beautifully straightened hair, my hair reverted perfectly when washed at home.
(Although now Im back to below shoulder blade just above brastrap length.)
Maybe if the same products are used with the Revair it will remain straight....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours? (Like curformers)
> @Colocha @syrk @intellectualuva @LiLi
> @Lylddlebit @rileypak @faithVA @michelle81 @flyygirlll2 @shebababy @MarcustheWu


I dont know. I'm not wearing my hair out. My hair is up in my usual flat twists. My flat twists still look great from Wednesday.  My hair is still soft and I haven't out anything else on it since wednesday. My roots still feel good. I could probably moisturize and out it back up but I will probably shampoo and start the process all over.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Thank you for your responses. My hair usually poofs after blowdrying and/or flat ironing when done at home.  I recently had it professionally cut and silk pressed, and it remained straight for weeks! I noted she washed with Keracare and conditioned with Kenra. I couldnt get the name of the spray she used before blow drying or the serum used before flat ironing.  Next time I will write down the name of EVERY product she uses.  After weeks of beautifully straightened hair, my hair reverted perfectly when washed at home.
> (Although now Im back to below shoulder blade just above brastrap length.)
> Maybe if the same products are used with the Revair it will remain straight....


I do believe products make a really big difference.


----------



## Honi (Dec 3, 2018)

This dryer is a game changer for me.  I never liked the idea of repeatedly brushing while drying the old way.  I blew my hair out in 8 sections and tried it first on level 2 low heat.  This setting did not get my hair as straight so I went to level 7 high heat.  My hair was straighter and not hot or really warm to the touch like with my Revlon blow dry brush.  Roots were dry too.  I want to try it with Kenra blow dry spray.  Once I get the hang of it, my results should be better.


----------



## Colocha (Dec 3, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours? (Like curformers)
> @Colocha @syrk @intellectualuva @LiLi
> @Lylddlebit @rileypak @faithVA @michelle81 @flyygirlll2 @shebababy @MarcustheWu



I wear my hair up during the day and at night (small clipped up bun) for work so it hasn't reverted.

I'll likely wear it out on Friday so I'll let you know the state of it then.

I don't usually get much reversion unless my hair is incredibly dry after blow drying or I use the wrong products. With how my hair feels now I don't expect reversion.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2018)

Honi said:


> I want to try it with Kenra blow dry spray.


Definitely report how that goes! I was planning to get that spray for this...


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2018)

Just finished up! Gonna resize the pics and I'll be back.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2018)

Mannnnn look I was ready to pack this thing back up but uhhh 







Hair was in 14 sections. Total completion time was 1 hour exactly (including detangling each section & applying heat protectant, drying, pass through with fine tooth comb and twisting section back up, and taking pictures).

Nape - 2 sections: Fine hair, tried low 5 setting on one section (pic below) & low 7 on the other. Preferred low 7.
Crown - 6 sections: Coarse hair, did low 7 on lower half for 30 seconds then high 7 on entire length for 1 minute.
Front - 6 sections: Fine and coarse hair, did low 7 on fine sections, coarse sections did low 7 on lower half for 30 seconds then high 7 on entire length for 1 minute.
When I used high heat, my hair and scalp would feel warm to the touch once I took my hair out. Didn't lose much hair throughout the process. See my pics below. 
I didn't want to like it y'all but I just might


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 3, 2018)

rileypak said:


> Mannnnn look I was ready to pack this thing back up but uhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty. Welcome to the club.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## LiLi (Dec 3, 2018)

syrk said:


> Thank you! I will try N85's method next time and well as the Kerastase product. Was it this one? I'll put that on my list as well as the Aveda brilliant.  Lylddlebit also mentioned the CC Alterna 10-in-one cream in this thread and her results look amazing, so I'm throwing that on the list too.
> 
> Let us know how your next go-round goes!


Wow I really butchered the name of the Kerastase protectant I used. Lol. Yes, that is the one. I tried three of them and that one made my hair feel the best so far. 

I ageee that @Lylddlebit results were amazing.  Once I test all of my heat protectants with the dryer, I will buy that one.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 3, 2018)

rileypak said:


> Mannnnn look I was ready to pack this thing back up but uhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaass!!! Those twists look so smooth and shiny!!! Gone ‘head and put the box away — you won’t be neeing it. Lmbo lmbo.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 4, 2018)

How wet is the hair before using the dryer? Dripping wet straight from shower, towel dried? Or did anyone start with dry hair and mist the hair and added products?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 4, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> How wet is the hair before using the dryer? Dripping wet straight from shower, towel dried? Or did anyone start with dry hair and mist the hair and added products?


Water squeezed out with hands only then product applied for me.  The only sections that dried/almost dried were sections that air dried  were sections that I got distracted from  after sectioning but I moistened those back before using the revair.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 4, 2018)

rileypak said:


> Mannnnn look I was ready to pack this thing back up but uhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair!!


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 4, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> How wet is the hair before using the dryer? Dripping wet straight from shower, towel dried? Or did anyone start with dry hair and mist the hair and added products?



I kept my hair mostly wet as I followed naptural85 (think that's her name) process of aloe/water spray, leave in and heat protectant. I think the combo of products used, size of sections, too many seconds on high dried my hair out some, so I have had to put moisture back in....but my hair was also really straight.

I'm going to wash again tomorrow with another combo and mostly on low.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 4, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> How wet is the hair before using the dryer? Dripping wet straight from shower, towel dried? Or did anyone start with dry hair and mist the hair and added products?



My hair was damp when used the blow dryer.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 4, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I dont know. I'm not wearing my hair out. My hair is up in my usual flat twists. My flat twists still look great from Wednesday.  My hair is still soft and I haven't out anything else on it since wednesday. My roots still feel good. I could probably moisturize and out it back up but I will probably shampoo and start the process all over.



I wonder how well this dryer would work on twists ? Like could you do small twist and with Shea butter in the revair would it give you straighter roots and super strerched twists that would show more length? Or if you did bigger sections or braids would it dry just as fast so you could have a completely dry set twist out or braid out on day 1?


----------



## rileypak (Dec 4, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Pretty. Welcome to the club.





LiLi said:


> Yaaass!!! Those twists look so smooth and shiny!!! Gone ‘head and put the box away — you won’t be neeing it. Lmbo lmbo.





imaginary said:


> Beautiful hair!!


Thank you


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 4, 2018)

rileypak said:


> Mannnnn look I was ready to pack this thing back up but uhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is soooo cute


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> I wonder how well this dryer would work on twists ? Like could you do small twist and with Shea butter in the revair would it give you straighter roots and super strerched twists that would show more length? Or if you did bigger sections or braids would it dry just as fast so you could have a completely dry set twist out or braid out on day 1?


It would work on small twists but I wouldn't use something heavy like shea butter in my unit.  I think using heavier products slows down drying time as well.

As far as a twist out I would just dry it and twist it. But 5hats pretty much because I like to dry my hair with minimal product do to time and add product later. 

Maybe when my hair gets longer I may try pretwisting but if you look at my shrinkage it wouldn't be worth it it's so much harder to twist my hair damp then blow dried.

 I am sure someone will try it though and report back.



I


----------



## syrk (Dec 4, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello ladies, Did the Revair results last? Did your hair poof up after a few hours? (Like curformers)



It didn't puff up at all, but my ends are so clumped and tangled =/. Again, probably a combo of the products and my ends being bad.  I ordered 3 different blow dry creams/lotions to try that should be delivered today .  Between that and Whitney's new video I want to wash my hair and try again, but I'm trying to hold off until the weekend.

I would love to get the results Renice got in the video below. Her hair was so light and flowy. I wonder what she used, in a salon setting I'm betting she used actually very minimal products.


----------



## Colocha (Dec 4, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> How wet is the hair before using the dryer? Dripping wet straight from shower, towel dried? Or did anyone start with dry hair and mist the hair and added products?


I did my hair from soaking wet and it took me 2 hours to dry. I used what I always use when I blow dry my hair: Aveda naturally straight and aveda smooth infusion style prep mixed with oyin hair dew.

Today my hair still feels ridiculously soft and smooth. It's a bit weighed down because I added oil and shea butter after I blow dried everything, but it's still pleasantly light. No reversion yet.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 4, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> How wet is the hair before using the dryer? Dripping wet straight from shower, towel dried? Or did anyone start with dry hair and mist the hair and added products?


My hair had been in a t-shirt overnight. It was still pretty damp when I started drying though especially after adding heat protectant.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 4, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> Your hair is soooo cute


Thank you!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Love your results @rileypak  
I think I need to use different products. I ended up having to twist my hair due to the reversion/frizz.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 4, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Love your results @rileypak
> I think I need to use different products. I ended up having to twist my hair due to the reversion/frizz.


Thank you! 
I plan to try some different things next time. One - use more protectant on my ends since they did poof a little & two - see how using a straight silicone protectant behaves.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 4, 2018)

Whos in NJ and wants to use me as their guinea pig?


----------



## Colocha (Dec 4, 2018)

Okay, finally some pictures:

This is the very first section out of the RevAir:
 

This is the bun I wore/am wearing to work:
 

I let it down for some pictures:
  

So some shrinkage, but not out of character for me at all. For reference here's day 3 of a flat iron last Christmas preserved with the same bun but different products:


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 4, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Okay, finally some pictures:
> 
> This is the very first section out of the RevAir:
> View attachment 438985
> ...


I love your hair


----------



## Colocha (Dec 4, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> I love your hair


Thank you!!


----------



## LiLi (Dec 4, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> I wonder how well this dryer would work on twists ? Like could you do small twist and with Shea butter in the revair would it give you straighter roots and super strerched twists that would show more length? Or if you did bigger sections or braids would it dry just as fast so you could have a completely dry set twist out or braid out on day 1?



It will work well — I use it to dry my braids and it worked perfectly. My braids were dry quick and the roots felt really nice. Although I probably wouldn’t put shea butter on the twists before using the dryer. I am thinking it may clog the hose over time. I was going to do that originally but decided against it.  I would suggest drying it just until it is just a tad bit damp and then put shea butter on.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 4, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Okay, finally some pictures:
> 
> This is the very first section out of the RevAir:
> View attachment 438985
> ...



Beautiful results!! It looks so soft and smooth!!


----------



## LiLi (Dec 4, 2018)

syrk said:


> It didn't puff up at all, but my ends are so clumped and tangled =/. Again, probably a combo of the products and my ends being bad.  I ordered 3 different blow dry creams/lotions to try that should be delivered today .  Between that and Whitney's new video I want to wash my hair and try again, but I'm trying to hold off until the weekend.
> 
> I would love to get the results Renice got in the video below. Her hair was so light and flowy. I wonder what she used, in a salon setting I'm betting she used actually very minimal products.


From what I’ve read in previous posts, she only uses a heat protectant. I remember one post where they said she used Kerastase Oleo Relax. Of course, now she uses her own.

If you deep condition well and with a product(s) that gives you a good balance of protein and moisture, you won’t need a leave-in. The more you put in your hair after you rinse out the conditioner, the more weighed down it will be. But that is my experience. 

I am going to try a section with a little of the Oleo-Relax to see how it does.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 4, 2018)

I am loving everyone's results!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 4, 2018)

All this beautiful hair!!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 4, 2018)

rileypak said:


> I am loving everyone's results!





shawnyblazes said:


> All this beautiful hair!!!!!



That's what I was thinking. I'm enjoying this thread
Thank you Trailblazers!


----------



## Kookookiwi (Dec 5, 2018)

rileypak said:


> Mannnnn look I was ready to pack this thing back up but uhhh


Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!

So, I was so hype to receive my Revair.  Been stressing with grad school apps and work and it's been sitting in the box for 3 days.  Then, I finally get the energy to use it and made the mistake of watching a Revlon One Step vs. Revair YouTube video.

 Of course she loved the $40 Revlon One Step.  Now I'm tempted to grab a Revlon One Step and compare the two.  I'm still not sure how I feel about the manipulation and heat with the Revlon, and I wonder about the reviewer's method with the Revair.  Her hair ended up much more detangled with the Revlon One Step.  BUT she only  appeared to do a light finger detangle before using the Revair.

So ladies, have any of you tried the Revair and the Revlon One Step?  How did they stack up?   Do you feel your hair is super tangled with the Revair?

Please pass the deets!  I need something to hold me over until I finish these applications this weekend and have time to play with my hair!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 5, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!
> 
> So, I was so hype to receive my Revair.  Been stressing with grad school apps and work and it's been sitting in the box for 3 days.  Then, I finally get the energy to use it and made the mistake of watching a Revlon One Step vs. Revair YouTube video.
> 
> ...



Personally, I prefer the Revair over the Revlon One Step. The Revlon dryer felt too hot for me and my hair felt very dried out when I used it. I mean, my hair was stretched but the resulting dryness  and the dryer feeling extra hot was not worth it.

I made sure to detangle my hair before I used the Revair, so tangling was not an issue. The Revair stretched my hair very well without getting really hot, despite the fact that I used it on high heat. My hair felt soft afterwards instead of dry/brittle and my ends did stretch a bit more as well.

In terms of the time it took to do my hair with both, it’s about the same. That’s mainly due to my hair being very dense.


----------



## Colocha (Dec 5, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!
> 
> So, I was so hype to receive my Revair.  Been stressing with grad school apps and work and it's been sitting in the box for 3 days.  Then, I finally get the energy to use it and made the mistake of watching a Revlon One Step vs. Revair YouTube video.
> 
> ...


The Revlon One Step was so hot my hair burned my hand when I touched it. That doesn't even happen with a flat iron. My hair was also super dry after using it. It also broke my ends to high hell. I had to trim after using it. On top of that RevAir got my hair straighter.

I finger detangle and for both I detangle with a comb and brush pre-shower, in the shower, and before using the tool.

I got the best results from the RevAir when I used a wide tooth comb then the felicia detangling brush to detangle a section, dried halfway, then combed through with a medium comb, then finished drying.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 5, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!


Thank you!!! To the RevAir, yes. I took a few strands out during my pre-detangling but it was not much more than what I posted.

My hair didn't tangle at all with the RevAir. Prior to drying each section, I applied Mielle Mongongo Oil Thermal Heat Protectant Spray and used my Felicia Leatherwood brush. After each section was dry, I went through it with one pass of a fine tooth comb and had no resistance at all.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!
> 
> So, I was so hype to receive my Revair.  Been stressing with grad school apps and work and it's been sitting in the box for 3 days.  Then, I finally get the energy to use it and made the mistake of watching a Revlon One Step vs. Revair YouTube video.
> 
> ...


I have both.  I bought the Revlon 2 years ago. My hair tends to be on the dry side and stylist usually tell me I shouldn't blow dry my hair and just sit under the dryer because of its dryness. So my review of both is based on that.

For me the Revlon was less drying than a regular blow dryer. Its fast. It didn't work as well in my hair as a comb attachment but it did give me a good blow dry. However because I have a lot of shrinkage and am type 4 pulling through my hair with the brush causes some breakage. And by the time I dried all of my hair it was a bit crispy so I never used the brush more than once a quarter. I have a lot of hair on the floor at the end. I still have it in my cabinet. Of course the price is great .

Of course the revair is expensive. It gets my hair and my roots straighter than the Revlon. I do the comb chase method with the revair. I should have tried the same with the Revlon for the roots. I have no hair on the floor. My ends dont crumble into little pieces.  My hair is softer and fluffier and no where near as dry. Because its not hot then neither am I or my hair. It takes longer than the Revlon. Its heavier and louder. My hair doesn't tangle at all with the revair. I detangle before and do 5he comb chase method after. I wouldn't blow dry my hair with anything without combing it. Heat on my hair can cause shed hairs to lock in and wrap so I always detangle.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you all for your replies! Sounds like it’s about what I suspected with the amount of heat and manipulation from the Revlon. I’m going to get  to this weekend and try my Revair!

Looks like I don’t know how to multiquote anymore lol. My replies are in the click to expand below!



flyygirlll2 said:


> Personally, I prefer the Revair over the Revlon One Step.
> 
> 
> rileypak said:
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Thank you all for your replies! Sounds like it’s about what I suspected with the amount of heat and manipulation from the Revlon. I’m going to get  to this weekend and try my Revair!
> 
> Looks like I don’t know how to multiquote anymore lol. My replies are in the click to expand below!


So we are breakage sisters. We need to chit chat and compare notes. My breakage is better but it would still make most people on this board cry.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 5, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!
> 
> So, I was so hype to receive my Revair.  Been stressing with grad school apps and work and it's been sitting in the box for 3 days.  Then, I finally get the energy to use it and made the mistake of watching a Revlon One Step vs. Revair YouTube video.
> 
> ...



The Revlon One Step was put back in the box just as quickly as I took it out. I only used it on one section of my hair and it couldn’t get through it. It wasn’t even a big section either. Then I had a lot of broken hairs and hairs that were prematurely pulled out. Plus even the lower heat setting was way too hot for me. For me, the RevAir is better. But I also really only have relied on my flat iron if I wanted my hair to get as straight as possible. I wasn’t expecting the RevAir to give me the same results as I get after the first pass of my flat iron. Also, the first time I used the RevAir, I didn’t detangle and it was still soft and I was able to easily detangle my hair (after drying) without breakage because it had a lot of moisture. Now I wouldn’t recommend that anyone do that but that was my experience.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Dec 5, 2018)

faithVA said:


> So we are breakage sisters. We need to chit chat and compare notes. My breakage is better but it would still make most people on this board cry.


My breakage is horrible.  Hor-ri-BLE!  I've accepted that it's just the way it's gonna be.  I'm embarrassed to say the size of my hair balls when I'm done detangling lol.  I've tried dry, damp, wet.  Fingers, wide tooth combs, denman...I think my hair just breaks easily?  It is very fine and like I said earlier, dry.  It'd be so nice to find something that works though so I can get past this APL hump.



LiLi said:


> The Revlon One Step was put back in the box just as quickly as I took it out. I only used it on one section of my hair and it couldn’t get through it. It wasn’t even a big section either. Then I had a lot of broken hairs and hairs that were prematurely pulled out. Plus even the lower heat setting was way too hot for me. For me, the RevAir is better. But I also really only have relied on my flat iron if I wanted my hair to get as straight as possible. I wasn’t expecting the RevAir to give me the same results as I get after the first pass of my flat iron. Also, the first time I used the RevAir, I didn’t detangle and it was still soft and I was able to easily detangle my hair (after drying) without breakage because it had a lot of moisture. Now I wouldn’t recommend that anyone do that but that was my experience.


Not put back in the box.  Well, good for you letting it go before it did major damage.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## imaginary (Dec 6, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> Beautiful hair!  Is that all the hair you lost?!?!
> 
> So, I was so hype to receive my Revair.  Been stressing with grad school apps and work and it's been sitting in the box for 3 days.  Then, I finally get the energy to use it and made the mistake of watching a Revlon One Step vs. Revair YouTube video.
> 
> ...



I've only tried the Revlon one step (because I'm still waiting for the revair to magically appear to me for free) and it was a disaster on my fine strands. It was super hot and little broken pieces were much more than I was used to and this is in comparison to when I use the comb attachment on my regular blowdryer. 

I think most people who do those comparative reviews are really only focusing on the cost of the revair rather than the longterm benefits. They also tend to have strong hair anyways so I don't really put much stock into them.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> So we are breakage sisters. We need to chit chat and compare notes. My breakage is better but it would still make most people on this board cry.


I also get a ton of breakage just thinking about manipulating my hair. Breakage and shedding. I don't know how to stop it. I tried so much and so many things. My hair is healthier and more moisturized than ever but the breakage and shedding is still in hair force.

I have the revair and I'm thinking about using it regularly to stretch and put in protective styles. I just need to take it out the box and use it to see if this helps.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> I also get a ton of breakage just thinking about manipulating my hair. Breakage and shedding. I don't know how to stop it. I tried so much and so many things. My hair is healthier and more moisturized than ever but the breakage and shedding is still in hair force.
> 
> I have the revair and I'm thinking about using it regularly to stretch and put in protective styles. I just need to take it out the box and use it to see if this helps.


Maybe we need a breakage is us thread so we can just support each other:   
I have been using the revair  on high heat. Next time I will use low heat since I'm just twisting it up and see how that works.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 6, 2018)

My hair is still super soft 
I left my hair in the twists I put in after drying and I've just been pulling it all into a bun for work. I haven't noticed any reversion yet but today will be the test as it is raining the rest of the evening.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## leona2025 (Dec 6, 2018)

imaginary said:


>


Ive been waiting for a review on a washngo. I gotta say I liked her hair better before it was stretched. I guess I would most likely want to use this on braidouts and twistouts.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 6, 2018)

leona2025 said:


> Ive been waiting for a review on a washngo. I gotta say I liked her hair better before it was stretched. I guess I would most likely want to use this on braidouts and twistouts.


It was almost to stretched out.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 6, 2018)

After a week of having the Revair I finally opened it and used it on my DD Monday night.  She washes and blow dries (or has me do it) her hair every week.  She just wants it stretched for her Bantu knot outs.  Her hair is in the 4s but with very little curl definition so it detangles way easier than mine and straightens easier.  I used low heat and a 3 tension setting and her hair got just as straight or a little straighter than using the Revlon paddle dryer. (To which there is NO COMPARISON, in my book.  The Revlon gets so hot I have had heat damage using it on my hair and seeing broken hairs in the bristles hurts my heart.)  It was SUCH A RELIEF to blow dry her hair and have NO hairs on the floor or in a brush.  I truly think this will change the game for us, especially her since blow drying is such a big part of her regimen.  I am so happy I bought this and can’t wait to use it on my hair this weekend.  I think I’ll try to use it on high to get the maximum straightening.  Will come back and update after I use it on myself.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 7, 2018)

For twist-outs/braid-outs


----------



## MarcustheWu (Dec 7, 2018)

Review time!
Time: It took me under 2 hours to dry my hair, and I know that I will be able to go faster, because I spent too long on sections.  Being under 2 hours is amazing for me.  With a normal dryer, it took me 2x as long with worse results.

Process: Blow drying is usually super annoying, and I generally do not have anymore patience to flat iron correctly. This process was super easy and I just relaxed and watch a movie while blowdrying vs. having to concentrate on my hair. I was not sweating from hot air blowing on me. Lost a nickel size amount of hair, and my hair is past waist length and natural. 

Results: My hair was super straight, soft and has body.


----------



## Natural-K (Dec 7, 2018)

I purchased the Revair and I love it!

I blow dried my hair the day before yesterday before going to get it braided.  I washed with Camille Rose Sweet Ginger Shampoo, deep conditioned under my Pibbs dryer for 30 mins with Joico Moisture Recovery and applied Abba leave in conditioner and Etae Buttershine. I also did a full strength & full length henna treatment overnight on Sunday (~12+ hours) and indigo on the roots on Monday.

To prep my hair I sectioned it in half down the middle and put 5 twists in each section.  I used the dryer on each strand of each twist.  If I remember correctly it took about  40 minutes.  I watched Naptural's video doing her daughter's hair but I didn't end up using her process.  I put it on 7 high heat and went to town.  I was just trying to get done so I could get to my braiding appointment.

My hair felt great!  I'm sure a lot has to do with the buttershine though because I've really loved the feel of my hair post flat iron since switching to their products.  I think though I usually notice it after the flat iron not the blow dry but the same softness.

The process is a lot easier to me than blow drying with a comb attachment and my ends feel better.  I didn't check the filter yet.  I'll update this review with a photo of how much hair came out but I never felt pulling.  And I believe there is less breakage than using the comb attachment.  I think with practice and experimentation with products and techniques the overall outcome will only get better.

I only have one photo.  I wasn't planning to do a review until I came back to this thread and saw all the other ones.  I just had to cosign.  And if it wasn't for this thread I probably would have missed out on the product and the sale so here's my contribution.


----------



## Natural-K (Dec 7, 2018)

Natural-K said:


> I purchased the Revair and I love it!
> 
> I blow dried my hair the day before yesterday before going to get it braided.  I washed with Camille Rose Sweet Ginger Shampoo, deep conditioned under my Pibbs dryer for 30 mins with Joico Moisture Recovery and applied Abba leave in conditioner and Etae Buttershine. I also did a full strength & full length henna treatment overnight on Sunday (~12+ hours) and indigo on the roots on Monday.
> 
> ...



Here's the hair from the filter.  It's definitely less that when I blow dry with the comb attachment.  This may be my best hair purchase yet.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 7, 2018)

MarcustheWu said:


> Review time!
> Time: It took me under 2 hours to dry my hair, and I know that I will be able to go faster, because I spent too long on sections.  Being under 2 hours is amazing for me.  With a normal dryer, it took me 2x as long with worse results.
> 
> Process: Blow drying is usually super annoying, and I generally do not have anymore patience to flat iron correctly. This process was super easy and I just relaxed and watch a movie while blowdrying vs. having to concentrate on my hair. I was not sweating from hot air blowing on me. Lost a nickel size amount of hair, and my hair is past waist length and natural.
> ...


Yaaay!! I am glad it worked for you!! I have always had the same experience when blow drying which is why I rarely did. It was like a waste and I was usually left with alot of breakage and very dry hair. Now with the RevAir, it’s just so easy and the results have been consistent.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 7, 2018)

Natural-K said:


> I purchased the Revair and I love it!
> 
> I blow dried my hair the day before yesterday before going to get it braided.  I washed with Camille Rose Sweet Ginger Shampoo, deep conditioned under my Pibbs dryer for 30 mins with Joico Moisture Recovery and applied Abba leave in conditioner and Etae Buttershine. I also did a full strength & full length henna treatment overnight on Sunday (~12+ hours) and indigo on the roots on Monday.
> 
> ...


 Very full and pretty!! It looks so soft!!


----------



## Natural-K (Dec 7, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Very full and pretty!! It looks so soft!!



Thank you


----------



## Rachel McMullen (Dec 9, 2018)

So I tried it and I really liked it a lot.  It took 1.5 hours to dry and flat iron my hair. It normally takes two days to get this since I usually can’t flat iron my hair the same day without getting frizz.My hair wasn’t soft. I used the leave the she moisture silicone free miracle styler because if helps with frizz (my hair is susceptible to humidity) .  I don’t have a great heat protectant now that ojon has gone out of business. It was “better” after I flat ironed it. (See picture) Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## rileypak (Dec 9, 2018)

Beautiful results still coming in


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Rachel McMullen said:


> So I tried it and I really liked it a lot.  It took 1.5 hours to dry and flat iron my hair. It normally takes two days to get this since I usually can’t flat iron my hair the same day without getting frizz.My hair wasn’t soft. I used the leave the she moisture silicone free miracle styler because if helps with frizz (my hair is susceptible to humidity) .  I don’t have a great heat protectant now that ojon has gone out of business. It was “better” after I flat ironed it. (See picture) Any thoughts? Thanks!



Beautiful!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 10, 2018)

I was asked to post my weekend with the Revair here.  Don't stone me if you love this product.

Alert I have a lot of very fine hair. 

Deep conditioned, still trying out the aveda smooth infusion system. I don't have any hough until I get throgh 6 washes this is 3 I believe , I wash to infrequently that won't be for a while. No humidity its ok. I start using Sabino moisture block with it. It is good for heat protection however. I blow dried my hair here is the interesting part.

I used a Reavir dryer for 2/3 of my head. Why? Becasue it blew an internal fuse and woldn't turn back on. Overall not really impressed. So it is better than my very poor technic brsh blow dry or com attachment yes. But it took a comb throgh of each section then a deman detail then in the Revair then pause and demnad brush through again then Revair again on each section. So it took forever. When it stopped working I picked p the Revlon blow dry brush to finish, first time twith this as well. It took a lot less tiem to finish mainly becasue I didn't have to pause and detangle. Then I had to go back over some of the revair section that weren't completely detangled. The Brushed side looked about the same as the Revair side when all was said and done. the revair side had more hang initally but then I went though and brsh the hair downward and this eve n out.

I then flat iron my hair which went faster than usually because my hair was actually detangled. It looks really good.

I am returning the Revair.

(Also this is really heavy and bulky, I don't have a ton og arm muscle or anything but is cmber some to use.)


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 11, 2018)

I used my dryer today. I washed my hair a couple days ago. I did a pre-poo with the caramel treatment. I washed first with Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-frizz shampoo. Then did a protein treatment with Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor. Then washed that out with Olaplex Bond Maintenance shampoo.

I conditioned with Alterna Bamboo Smooth conditioner for about 15 minutes, rinsed, then deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Balm under the steamer. The Alterna conditioner doesn’t provide any deep moisture or slip for me but I believe it helps me to get smooth hair. I rinsed that out but didn’t blow dry my hair until the next day. I put my hair in 10 twists.

For my leave-in conditioner I mixed Redken Anti-Snap with Nefertiti’s Secret leave in. For my heat protectant I mixed Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-Breakage Thermal protectant spray with Kenra Platinum blow dry spray. I used very, very small amounts of all these products.

I first tried the Revair on low heat & setting 2. It did stretch my hair out a lot, but my hair needs high heat to get straight. The rest of the time I used setting 7 and would start on low heat first, then switch to high heat. The right side of my head I did in small sections. By the time I got to the left side, I did large sections and it worked just the same.

My hair was not dried out or dry. My ends didn’t get too straight in the kinkier parts of my hair, but this is only my third time straightening my hair in almost 2 years. I like this dryer. I like i don’t have to do so much manipulation and don’t lose hardly any hair.

I can get my hair very straight with a boar bristle brush and a blow dryer but I don’t like all that manipulation.

I flat ironed & trimmed my ends after blow drying.
   
 
 
 

The hair in the vent


----------



## rileypak (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 13, 2018)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I used my dryer today. I washed my hair a couple days ago. I did a pre-poo with the caramel treatment. I washed first with Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-frizz shampoo. Then did a protein treatment with Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor. Then washed that out with Olaplex Bond Maintenance shampoo.
> 
> I conditioned with Alterna Bamboo Smooth conditioner for about 15 minutes, rinsed, then deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Balm under the steamer. The Alterna conditioner doesn’t provide any deep moisture or slip for me but I believe it helps me to get smooth hair. I rinsed that out but didn’t blow dry my hair until the next day. I put my hair in 10 twists.
> 
> ...


So beautiful! Amazing volume and length!


----------



## shebababy (Dec 13, 2018)

I used my dryer for the second time. I think I just need a fairy godmother to come and do my hair, lol. I did about 12 sections on high heat with 7 tension. The first section in the back was done on cool because I forgot to change the setting, lol. I cowashed yesterday and used Annabelle's hair cream. This morning I thoroughly detangled with the Felicia Leatherwood brush and used Silk elements silk protection creme on each section. I used a technique similar to the one Naptural85 used on her daughter's hair.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 13, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> So beautiful! Amazing volume and length!



Thanks!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2018)

shebababy said:


> I used my dryer for the second time. I think I just need a fairy godmother to come and do my hair, lol. I did about 12 sections on high heat with 7 tension. The first section in the back was done on cool because I forgot to change the setting, lol. I cowashed yesterday and used Annabelle's hair cream. This morning I thoroughly detangled with the Felicia Leatherwood brush and used Silk elements silk protection creme on each section. I used a technique similar to the one Naptural85 used on her daughter's hair.


You have a lot of hair.  12 sections is probably not enough with that much hair. I think I had to do at least 16. But you got a decent stretch even with the bigger sections. 
I feel you on the fairy godmother.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lawd why did I have to go and cut over half of my hair off?!? I want this dryer but I'm not even wearing my hair out with this funky looking undercut. This is every 4b girls dream. Grow hair grow!


----------



## civic4800 (Dec 15, 2018)

I just used the dryer for the first time.  I'm pleased with this purchase.  I cut off my relaxed ends a year ago and have spent the past year doing wash n gos.  As of late, I've been wanting to wear straighter hair from time to time but was afraid of heat damage and/or my hair not reverting to it's curly self.  I also was afraid of trying to blowdry and all the possible manipulation on my hair.  For those reasons, I consider this purchase money well spent.  Now I can experiment with flexirod sets on stretched hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 16, 2018)

I didn't want to love this, but I do and so does 4 year old! As someone who has been terrible at blow drying all my life, this was a godsend.

For my daughter's hair, I shampooed and conditioned, put a little oyin hair dew on, then I detangled with a wide tooth comb, put Carols Daughters blow dry cream in, detangled with a paddle brush, and braided each section. I had 6 sections on her tiny head. To dry, section by section I took out a braid, combed back through with a wide tooth comb, and used the revair air on 7 plus high. I went all the way up to the root and stayed there for about 30 seconds, then would slowly wiggle it around a little to get the roots straight, then I would slowly take it down towards the end. This would all take a couple minutes. Next, I combed with a wide tooth comb, and went back over the same section again for about 30 more seconds. This got her hair better than salon blow dryer straight, though the Carols daughter was not the right heat protectant choice because of residue (I've had this issue before).

The whole wash and dry process took less than an hour on a wiggly 4 year old with mostly 4b hair, with some 4a mixed in. There was almost no hair in the filter, and her hair always felt room temp despite the warm air coming from the dryer. This was great because she hates the normal blowdryer heat and straightening brush I've tried to use in the past, and this got her hair straighter than the two combined. I also didn't worry as much about heat damage because the high hwst is still fairly low. 

I forgot to take pictures before she went to sleep, but I'll try to catch her tomorrow.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 16, 2018)

shebababy said:


> I used my dryer for the second time. I think I just need a fairy godmother to come and do my hair, lol. I did about 12 sections on high heat with 7 tension. The first section in the back was done on cool because I forgot to change the setting, lol. I cowashed yesterday and used Annabelle's hair cream. This morning I thoroughly detangled with the Felicia Leatherwood brush and used Silk elements silk protection creme on each section. I used a technique similar to the one Naptural85 used on her daughter's hair.


Your hair is beautiful. It got it a lot straighter this time!


----------



## LiLi (Dec 16, 2018)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I used my dryer today. I washed my hair a couple days ago. I did a pre-poo with the caramel treatment. I washed first with Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-frizz shampoo. Then did a protein treatment with Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor. Then washed that out with Olaplex Bond Maintenance shampoo.
> 
> I conditioned with Alterna Bamboo Smooth conditioner for about 15 minutes, rinsed, then deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Balm under the steamer. The Alterna conditioner doesn’t provide any deep moisture or slip for me but I believe it helps me to get smooth hair. I rinsed that out but didn’t blow dry my hair until the next day. I put my hair in 10 twists.
> 
> ...


Your hair came out beautiful!!!


----------



## LiLi (Dec 16, 2018)

Bun Mistress said:


> I was asked to post my weekend with the Revair here.  Don't stone me if you love this product.
> 
> Alert I have a lot of very fine hair.
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving us the review. I do wish the Revlon brush worked for me due to the pricetag in comparison to the RevAir. But I am hoping the RevAir will last me for at least 4 years so I will feel like I got my money’s worth.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 21, 2018)

This dryer is currently sitting in my cart. I just can't imagine paying half my rent for a hairdryer. Gotta think about this some more before I purchase.

But the results in this thread have been beautiful!!! Beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## Beachy (Dec 21, 2018)

A roller coaster of emotions.... So I finally used the RevAir on my hair this evening. I had previously used it on my son and had decided at that point that the RevAir had a permanent home. My son said mom “ this is so much better than the blow dryer”. I did not hear a single ouch from this tender headed kid, I think he forgot I was doing his hair because he was on his phone. And there was not a single piece of hair anywhere on the floor.


But I digress....So I had great expectations going into this venture. But I should have known things would be interesting when I went to deep condition my hair and was out of 1 of my 2 staple deep conditioners , but I took it in stride trying a random deep conditioner I had brought last Black Friday. It was moisturizing but it did not melt the tangles like I’m used too. Deep conditioner was rinsed out and it was time to break out the RevAir. I went right to the high suction  and tried the first section for about 30-45 seconds. It was dry but not as stretched as I thought...turns out the genius that is me, forgot to put the heat on. So I tried it again and YESSSS!!!! The heat didn’t even feel like heat, my hair was so stretched, no broken hairs, no smell of heated hair...a dream come true. 

I was on a roll going through sections of hair with speed I have never been able to achieve before. I had about 5 sections left (I did a total of @13 sections). I could not wait to go downstairs and sing the praises of RevAir to my family and then it happened....IT SHUT OFF ON ME, just turned right off. The light was still on in the room so there was no blown fuse, the dryer never felt hot so how did it over heat, but I said ok it was on for 40 mins straight so maybe it needs to “cool down”. I figured I would give it 10-15 minutes to cool down, but it would not turn back on. I tried everything I could think of, checking the circuit breaker in the basement, trying an outlet in another room, taking apart the filter, I read through every page of the manual for the second time, even enlisted the help of Others, but nothing, it would not turn on. 

Now here I am with 3/4 of my head done and I was UPSET to put it mildly, thinking well I guess someone has to get the defective product. An hour later, I begrudgingly dragged out my previously loved FHI dryer. The heat, the smell, the pieces of hair I wanted to cry. I finished my hair and went to call RevAir. I pretty much said to her what I have typed here and explained that I would be putting it back in the mail tomorrow and wanted a replacement. The customer service rep was so friendly and sympathetic, I must have sounded heartbroken. She said I think I know what maybe wrong. She had me check the back of the RevAir where there is a fuse switch and she asked me if it was black or if I could see white. I could see white and she told me to push it in and VIOLA it turned back on. I was so happy to hear that loud vacuum sound.

Despite this evenings events...I LOVE THIS DRYER!!

Question....are you ladies turning off the dryer in between sections?


----------



## LiLi (Dec 21, 2018)

Beachy said:


> A roller coaster of emotions.... So I finally used the RevAir on my hair this evening. I had previously used it on my son and had decided at that point that the RevAir had a permanent home. My son said mom “ this is so much better than the blow dryer”. I did not hear a single ouch from this tender headed kid, I think he forgot I was doing his hair because he was on his phone. And there was not a single piece of hair anywhere on the floor.
> 
> 
> But I digress....So I had great expectations going into this venture. But I should have known things would be interesting when I went to deep condition my hair and was out of 1 of my 2 staple deep conditioners , but I took it in stride trying a random deep conditioner I had brought last Black Friday. It was moisturizing but it did not melt the tangles like I’m used too. Deep conditioner was rinsed out and it was time to break out the RevAir. I went right to the high suction  and tried the first section for about 30-45 seconds. It was dry but not as stretched as I thought...turns out the genius that is me, forgot to put the heat on. So I tried it again and YESSSS!!!! The heat didn’t even feel like heat, my hair was so stretched, no broken hairs, no smell of heated hair...a dream come true.
> ...



Thank you for the review!!! I am glad it worked out for you!! I turn mine off in between sections but it’s only off for less than one minute. Did the customer service rep give you an explanation as to why the breaker tripped on it?


----------



## Beachy (Dec 21, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Thank you for the review!!! I am glad it worked out for you!! I turn mine off in between sections but it’s only off for less than one minute. Did the customer service rep give you an explanation as to why the breaker tripped on it?



@LiLi She stated that it can happen if it over heats from using sections that are too big or if the filter is unclean, neither of which I believe should have been an issue given this was my second use. There was some hair in the filter from when I did my sons hair but it was minimal even with the hair from the part of my hair I had done.

I am going to be doing someone’s hair very soon just to try it out again. Hmmm....who shall be my next victim???


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

Beachy said:


> A roller coaster of emotions.... So I finally used the RevAir on my hair this evening. I had previously used it on my son and had decided at that point that the RevAir had a permanent home. My son said mom “ this is so much better than the blow dryer”. I did not hear a single ouch from this tender headed kid, I think he forgot I was doing his hair because he was on his phone. And there was not a single piece of hair anywhere on the floor.
> 
> 
> But I digress....So I had great expectations going into this venture. But I should have known things would be interesting when I went to deep condition my hair and was out of 1 of my 2 staple deep conditioners , but I took it in stride trying a random deep conditioner I had brought last Black Friday. It was moisturizing but it did not melt the tangles like I’m used too. Deep conditioner was rinsed out and it was time to break out the RevAir. I went right to the high suction  and tried the first section for about 30-45 seconds. It was dry but not as stretched as I thought...turns out the genius that is me, forgot to put the heat on. So I tried it again and YESSSS!!!! The heat didn’t even feel like heat, my hair was so stretched, no broken hairs, no smell of heated hair...a dream come true.
> ...


I am so glad it was an easy fix. And thank you for sharing that in case it happens to someone else. I'm also happy you had a good customer service experience.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

Beachy said:


> A roller coaster of emotions.... So I finally used the RevAir on my hair this evening. I had previously used it on my son and had decided at that point that the RevAir had a permanent home. My son said mom “ this is so much better than the blow dryer”. I did not hear a single ouch from this tender headed kid, I think he forgot I was doing his hair because he was on his phone. And there was not a single piece of hair anywhere on the floor.
> 
> 
> But I digress....So I had great expectations going into this venture. But I should have known things would be interesting when I went to deep condition my hair and was out of 1 of my 2 staple deep conditioners , but I took it in stride trying a random deep conditioner I had brought last Black Friday. It was moisturizing but it did not melt the tangles like I’m used too. Deep conditioner was rinsed out and it was time to break out the RevAir. I went right to the high suction  and tried the first section for about 30-45 seconds. It was dry but not as stretched as I thought...turns out the genius that is me, forgot to put the heat on. So I tried it again and YESSSS!!!! The heat didn’t even feel like heat, my hair was so stretched, no broken hairs, no smell of heated hair...a dream come true.
> ...



I turn it off between sections when I am twisting up a section of hair and I know the wand will just be sitting in the holder. I also may turn it to cool, if I have been running it on hot for a while so it can cool down.


----------



## Beachy (Dec 21, 2018)

@faithVA I am glad it was an easy fix too and the customer service was definitely pivotal in me keeping the RevAir because had they been unresponsive or rude it would have been back in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

I used my rev air today because I was going to flat iron. I tried something new today. I wasn't going to straight hair today, just dry enough so I could flat iron. I'm still learning. My hair is 4B and SL. I have a lot of shrinkage and my hair tends to be extremly dry and brittle.

I sealed my ends with Castor Oil and applied TGIN leave-in to each section. I probably had about 20 bantu knots. I dried my hair on tension 7 and the cool setting. I dried each section for 1 to 1.5 minutes. I probably needed longer. After I completed 1/4 of my head, I dried that section on high for 10 seconds, using the comb chase method.

In the future I think I will stick with cool and larger sections and then twist it up to further stretch it.

I think the results turned out OK for the cool setting.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2018)

@Beachy I’m glad you had a good customer service experience with them. That information is great to know. I wasn’t aware of a fuse switch... well at least I didn’t pay attention to that. I shut it off in between when I did my hair.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 21, 2018)

@Bun Mistress  her’s turned off and needed a button pressed if the back of you haven’t sent it back yet.  

ETA.  you said it was too bulky, so nevermind this tag 



Beachy said:


> A roller coaster of emotions.... So I finally used the RevAir on my hair this evening. I had previously used it on my son and had decided at that point that the RevAir had a permanent home. My son said mom “ this is so much better than the blow dryer”. I did not hear a single ouch from this tender headed kid, I think he forgot I was doing his hair because he was on his phone. And there was not a single piece of hair anywhere on the floor.
> 
> 
> But I digress....So I had great expectations going into this venture. But I should have known things would be interesting when I went to deep condition my hair and was out of 1 of my 2 staple deep conditioners , but I took it in stride trying a random deep conditioner I had brought last Black Friday. It was moisturizing but it did not melt the tangles like I’m used too. Deep conditioner was rinsed out and it was time to break out the RevAir. I went right to the high suction  and tried the first section for about 30-45 seconds. It was dry but not as stretched as I thought...turns out the genius that is me, forgot to put the heat on. So I tried it again and YESSSS!!!! The heat didn’t even feel like heat, my hair was so stretched, no broken hairs, no smell of heated hair...a dream come true.
> ...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2018)

@faithVA Looks good. I’ll have to try it on cool to see what happens. High heat worked well but I want to experiment with other settings.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @faithVA Looks good. I’ll have to try it on cool to see what happens. High heat worked well but I want to experiment with other settings.



High heat gives me a better stretch but I need to be realistic. I won't get straight hair with blow drying so why am I punishing my hair with the extra heat. I'm just going to twist my hair up any way or roller set it. If I want it straight then I will still have to flat iron. I will play around with cool some more and see how it works. I know it feels better.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 21, 2018)

Take 2 ladies for fresh Christmas hair.

I wanted to use a spray leave-in compared to my cream one. Usually I love the cream because it helps for a real smooth and sleek press but the revair does such a good job at the stretch that the spray protectant worked fine.  I tried Chi Iron guard(on the fence about how much I like it... it leaves a starchy film to the hair but the hair is still soft that's wierd).  I used tension level 5. I really wanted to do the low heat then high heat thing but the section I did that on didn't come out as good as the sections where I just did high heat straight though.   I did much smaller sections this time. At least 20. It still took about an hour and a half to finish.  I lost hardly any hair.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 21, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I used my rev air today because I was going to flat iron. I tried something new today. I wasn't going to straight hair today, just dry enough so I could flat iron. I'm still learning. My hair is 4B and SL. I have a lot of shrinkage and my hair tends to be extremly dry and brittle.
> 
> I sealed my ends with Castor Oil and applied TGIN leave-in to each section. I probably had about 20 bantu knots. I dried my hair on tension 7 and the cool setting. I dried each section for 1 to 1.5 minutes. I probably needed longer. After I completed 1/4 of my head, I dried that section on high for 10 seconds, using the comb chase method.
> 
> ...


Your results are beautiful!! I may try the cool setting.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 21, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> Take 2 ladies for fresh Christmas hair.
> 
> I wanted to use a spray leave-in compared to my cream one. Usually I love the cream because it helps for a real smooth and sleek press but the revair does such a good job at the stretch that the spray protectant worked fine.  I tried Chi Iron guard(on the fence about how much I like it... it leaves a starchy film to the hair but the hair is still soft that's wierd).  I used tension level 5. I really wanted to do the low heat then high heat thing but the section I did that on didn't come out as good as the sections where I just did high heat straight though.   I did much smaller sections this time. At least 20. It still took about an hour and a half to finish.  I lost hardly any hair.


Your hair is stunning!! So full!!!

I can’t wait to try out more heat protectants. So far, the Kerastase Nutri-thermique is winning.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> Take 2 ladies for fresh Christmas hair.
> 
> I wanted to use a spray leave-in compared to my cream one. Usually I love the cream because it helps for a real smooth and sleek press but the revair does such a good job at the stretch that the spray protectant worked fine.  I tried Chi Iron guard(on the fence about how much I like it... it leaves a starchy film to the hair but the hair is still soft that's wierd).  I used tension level 5. I really wanted to do the low heat then high heat thing but the section I did that on didn't come out as good as the sections where I just did high heat straight though.   I did much smaller sections this time. At least 20. It still took about an hour and a half to finish.  I lost hardly any hair.


Thank you for sharing your results. I agree that low to high doesn't produce the same results as high heat only. 

I love your bantu knots. How do you style your hair after your blow dry?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Your results are beautiful!! I may try the cool setting.


Thank you. That is kind of you to say.

Next time I will see if just doing bantu knots or something after it gives me the full stretch I'm looking for. But even on the cool setting, my roots are  nice and stretched which is really all I need.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 22, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank you for sharing your results. I agree that low to high doesn't produce the same results as high heat only.
> 
> I love your bantu knots. How do you style your hair after your blow dry?




I flat iron it normally. I usually just need one swipe for sleek and smooth results.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2018)

faithVA said:


> High heat gives me a better stretch but I need to be realistic. I won't get straight hair with blow drying so why am I punishing my hair with the extra heat. I'm just going to twist my hair up any way or roller set it. If I want it straight then I will still have to flat iron. I will play around with cool some more and see how it works. I know it feels better.



I understand since my hair is the same as far as blow drying not getting it straight either. That would be  me dreaming lol. I mainly twist or will do a bantu knot. I won’t wear it out, just pin it up. I got a couple of new products to play with next time.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 22, 2018)

I gave in and bit the bullet. My revair should here by the 26th. I have to do my niece's hair next weekend so I'll test it out on her thick mane. Hopefully it will make the braiding process easier


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 22, 2018)

Lylddlebit said:


> Take 2 ladies for fresh Christmas hair.
> 
> I wanted to use a spray leave-in compared to my cream one. Usually I love the cream because it helps for a real smooth and sleek press but the revair does such a good job at the stretch that the spray protectant worked fine.  I tried Chi Iron guard(on the fence about how much I like it... it leaves a starchy film to the hair but the hair is still soft that's wierd).  I used tension level 5. I really wanted to do the low heat then high heat thing but the section I did that on didn't come out as good as the sections where I just did high heat straight though.   I did much smaller sections this time. At least 20. It still took about an hour and a half to finish.  I lost hardly any hair.


I'm drooling over this thick lush BCL hair


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 22, 2018)

I used mine yesterday for wash day (I've had it in the box for 2 weeks sitting in a closet).

On my other post, I mentioned that I just did a bc at the end of July so I  only have 3-4 inches of hair all over (aka nothing to see here, aka Im not sharing pics lol).

It was easy to put together and the little holder/stand comes in VERY handy because its heavy.

I started out on high tension 7, but I didn't like how dry my hair felt. (Im a Fine 4b with Fine 4a in the back).

After applying my leave ins (no heat protectant) I was able to blowdry my hair on *high tension 6 in 35 minutes. *

Each section I blowdried for 1 minute - 1.5 minutes.

I did not turn it off between sections.

My hair is stretched, no broken strands, not parched and looked like a healthy blowout.

I followed with 8 flat twists since I'm wigging all winter.

This is honestly the best hair tool I've purchased since my steamer in 2009.

*Its a game changer.*

My only complaint is how bulky and heavy it is. I'm sure future versions will improve on this.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 23, 2018)

Beachy said:


> Question....are you ladies turning off the dryer in between sections?


I turn off the heat in between sections. I just sit the wand in the stand with the heat off but I don't shut the system down.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 23, 2018)

Tried Nap's method tonight. It added some extra time so it ended up taking me 1H:12M.

I'm loving this thing so much


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 23, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> I used mine yesterday for wash day (I've had it in the box for 2 weeks sitting in a closet).
> 
> On my other post, I mentioned that I just did a bc at the end of July so I  only have 3-4 inches of hair all over (aka nothing to see here, aka Im not sharing pics lol).
> 
> ...


What steamer did you purchase? I plan to get a steamer soon. @yaya24


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 23, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> What steamer did you purchase? I plan to get a steamer soon. @yaya24


I have this LCL steamer:
PRO-1037A Dual Strength Hair Steamer:
https://lclbeauty.com/pro-1037a-dual-strength-hair-steamer/


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 25, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> I have this LCL steamer:
> PRO-1037A Dual Strength Hair Steamer:
> https://lclbeauty.com/pro-1037a-dual-strength-hair-steamer/


Merry Christmas ladies. I purchased the steamer @yaya24 recommended. Should be here next week . The RevAir is indeed a game changer. My hair turns out really nice without any breakage.  But, my hair poofs after about an hour.  (used eva nyc 10 en 1 protectant/ant frizz spray) 1st time used it on level 7 30sec low heat then on high for 1 min. My ends were a bit frizzy and straw like even though my hair was cut about a month ago.  The next time using Kenra blowdry spray, on setting 6 for 30 sec low then high for 1 min ends were better, hair was straight but again proofed within the hour.  Next time will try setting 6 with high heat only along with the chi silk infusion hopefully this will give me lasting results.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 25, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies. I purchased the steamer @yaya24 recommended. Should be here next week . The RevAir is indeed a game changer. My hair turns out really nice without any breakage.  But, my hair poofs after about an hour.  (used eva nyc 10 en 1 protectant/ant frizz spray) 1st time used it on level 7 30sec low heat then on high for 1 min. My ends were a bit frizzy and straw like even though my hair was cut about a month ago.  The next time using Kenra blowdry spray, on setting 6 for 30 sec low then high for 1 min ends were better, hair was straight but again proofed within the hour.  Next time will try setting 6 with high heat only along with the chi silk infusion hopefully this will give me lasting results.



Merry Christmas! I hope the steamer works for you. I really should break mine back out. 

I used the Kenra blow dry spray today. I am still on the fence about whether or not it’s a keeper.  I am going to give it another shot before I bring it back to the store.  It felt oily to me. The side where I used the Kerastase Initialiste felt softer. I have a bunch of heat protectants that I need to try with this dryer but I wanted to go ahead and buy the Kenra because I was curious if it would turn out well. I do love the smell of it. It smells just like the Farouk Deep Brilliance serum from years ago. The one thing I do love about purchasing products from stores like Ulta is that you can bring them back if you don’t like them. I am stuck with so many natural products because the companies have no return policies. But anyway, I digress, I do love this hair dryer so much. I plan to do my whole head the first week of January and I can’t wait!

Please keep us updated about how your hair turns out when using the steamer and then this dryer!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 25, 2018)

I love it.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 25, 2018)

Reniece RevAir Tutorial


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 25, 2018)

My hair is shampooed weekly.  Do you all think it is okay to use the RevAir weekly?


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 25, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Merry Christmas! I hope the steamer works for you. I really should break mine back out.
> 
> I used the Kenra blow dry spray today. I am still on the fence about whether or not it’s a keeper.  I am going to give it another shot before I bring it back to the store.  It felt oily to me. The side where I used the Kerastase Initialiste felt softer. I have a bunch of heat protectants that I need to try with this dryer but I wanted to go ahead and buy the Kenra because I was curious if it would turn out well. I do love the smell of it. It smells just like the Farouk Deep Brilliance serum from years ago. The one thing I do love about purchasing products from stores like Ulta is that you can bring them back if you don’t like them. I am stuck with so many natural products because the companies have no return policies. But anyway, I digress, I do love this hair dryer so much. I plan to do my whole head the first week of January and I can’t wait!
> 
> Please keep us updated about how your hair turns out when using the steamer and then this dryer!


Yikes! @LiLi  I just looked up the Kerastase Intialiste product and its $51.  It claims to "strengthen and grow hair fibers by restoring uniformity and smoothness" pretty serious claims, did it work for you?


----------



## LiLi (Dec 26, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> My hair is shampooed weekly.  Do you all think it is okay to use the RevAir weekly?


I have used it every week for the past 4-5 weeks and my hair reverts with no problem. I am seeing only one piece of breakage vs. when I used a regular blow dryer using the tension method where I see tons of little pieces. My hair also feels smooth and doesn’t stick together and get matted as it normally would when I air dry. However, I haven’t and wouldn’t flat iron every week.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 26, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> Yikes! @LiLi  I just looked up the Kerastase Intialiste product and its $51.  It claims to "strengthen and grow hair fibers by restoring uniformity and smoothness" pretty serious claims, did it work for you?


I am a Kerastase groupie. Lmbo. I have used their products for over a decade. As far as this product, I haven’t used it consistently enough to know if it does everything it claims. However, with the RevAir, I can really test it out to see. Also, I only buy their products when they have a 20% off sale. Lol.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 26, 2018)

LiLi said:


> From what I’ve read in previous posts, she only uses a heat protectant. I remember one post where they said she used Kerastase Oleo Relax. Of course, now she uses her own.
> 
> If you deep condition well and with a product(s) that gives you a good balance of protein and moisture, you won’t need a leave-in. The more you put in your hair after you rinse out the conditioner, the more weighed down it will be. But that is my experience.
> 
> I am going to try a section with a little of the Oleo-Relax to see how it does.



I agree.  This year, I found out by accident that I do NOT need to use a leave in.  But that's after years of working on my protein moisture balance.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 27, 2018)

OMG OMG OMG LOOK YALL!!!!!!    Worth every penny of my $400


----------



## LiLi (Dec 27, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG LOOK YALL!!!!!! View attachment 440303 View attachment 440305 View attachment 440307 View attachment 440309Worth every penny of my $400


Woooow!!! It is soooo straight!! What products did you use?


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 27, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Woooow!!! It is soooo straight!! What products did you use?



I detangled my hair using Aussie moist miracle moisture conditioner and then I shampooed my scalp with Pantene natural shampoo. After that, I towel dried my hair and applied chi silk serum to each section. I went straight for high heat (only 800 watts which is way lower than my silver bird blow fryer) and tension level 7. I kept checking to see if I had put it on high heat because it didn't feel hot at all. I left the hair in for about a minute and dabbed at the roots. My hair is completely dry but it doesn't feel like a brillow pad. It's soft as if I did a flat iron on 300 degrees with my babyliss.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 28, 2018)

So here are my pros and cons

Pros:

Dries hair without leaving it feeling brittle and dried out
Leaves hair feeling soft
Straightens hair depending on tension level 
Doesn't burn scalp
Highest heat setting is only 800 watts so lessens chances of heat damage
Dries roots
No to low manipulation (other than detangling)
Doesn't create smoke
Works on different hair lengths (I'm growing out an undercut in the back)
Cons:

Heavy
Very loud
Hose can be difficult to grip with product on your hands

I see a lot of people say that they can get similar results with a regular blow dryer but nothing compares to revair simply because of the low wattage and low manipulation. This device is revolutionary. I would especially recommend it to people like me that suffer from single strand knots caused by shrinkage and shed hairs. Just think of the breakage that can be eliminated by stretching the hair with this device. Revair has completely won me over. This was by far the best hair investment of 2018.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Dec 28, 2018)

Can't wait till I get one  you guys have me so excited about this thing.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hair in the filter after using revair


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 28, 2018)

Also, they now offer AfterPay. It’s basically easy pay broken up into four payments.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Dec 28, 2018)

I am so annoyed at this moment. Finally decide to use this thing and it doesn’t even turn on..

Tried the little fuse button and every outlet in the house, y’all. It turns blue, but does not turn on. I am pissed enough that I need to go read my bible.

Thankfully, I am right at the end of my 30 days. I’m not sure if I’ll be asking for a replacement or just returning.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> I am so annoyed at this moment. Finally decide to use this thing and it doesn’t even turn on..
> 
> Tried the little fuse button and every outlet in the house, y’all. It turns blue, but does not turn on. I am pissed enough that I need to go read my bible.
> 
> Thankfully, I am right at the end of my 30 days. I’m not sure if I’ll be asking for a replacement or just returning.


At least give customer service a chance to walk you through it. It sounds like something may not be complete connected. Maybe the triangle piece is seated properly. They may extend it if you call them.


----------



## Beachy (Dec 28, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> I am so annoyed at this moment. Finally decide to use this thing and it doesn’t even turn on..
> 
> Tried the little fuse button and every outlet in the house, y’all. It turns blue, but does not turn on. I am pissed enough that I need to go read my bible.
> 
> Thankfully, I am right at the end of my 30 days. I’m not sure if I’ll be asking for a replacement or just returning.



@Kookookiwi   Please try giving customer service a call they were very helpful to me and I should have called them much sooner than I did instead of allowing myself to become frustrated.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2018)

I used my unit again today. I blow dried larger sections on a tension setting of 6 on cool for 1 minute. Surprisingly most of my hair was dry in 1 minute. I can probably reduce it to 5o seconds. It wasn't as straight as if I blow dried on high heat but it was stretched enough for me to wear a stretched style which is all I really need. 

After blow drying I sprayed my hair with Mane Magic Oil and moisturized with TGIN and put my hair up into 9 flat twists. It may have taken me a hour all together. 

I'm still watching to see if I can blow dry on cool this often. I will be watching my ends for the next month. My hair feels good though. It feels nice and soft.


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 28, 2018)

Kookookiwi said:


> I am so annoyed at this moment. Finally decide to use this thing and it doesn’tTried the little fuse button and every outlet in the house, y’all. It turns blue, but does not turn on. I am pissed enough that I need to go read my bible.
> 
> Thankfully, I am right at the end of my 30 days. I’m not sure if I’ll be asking for a replacement or just returning.


@Kookookiwi This happened with my device as well. Check to be sure the filter is installed correctly and reconnecting the triangular piece...also press the red/yellow reset/test button on the plug.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Dec 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> At least give customer service a chance to walk you through it. It sounds like something may not be complete connected. Maybe the triangle piece is seated properly. They may extend it if you call them.





Beachy said:


> @Kookookiwi   Please try giving customer service a call they were very helpful to me and I should have called them much sooner than I did instead of allowing myself to become frustrated.





Nini90012 said:


> @Kookookiwi This happened with my device as well. Check to be sure the filter is installed correctly and reconnecting the triangular piece...also press the red/yellow reset/test button on the plug.



Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies. I was a little shaky connecting the filter and triangle piece so I will definitely recheck both. If that doesn’t work I’ll try customer service.

I had planned a stretched style for New Year’s Eve and I’m going out of town so I was beyond frustrated to have to change my hair plans last minute. Fingers crossed it’s an easy fix with the connections.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> @Kookookiwi This happened with my device as well. Check to be sure the filter is installed correctly and reconnecting the triangular piece...also press the red/yellow reset/test button on the plug.


@Kookookiwi  Yes the same thing actually keeps happening to me because I don’t connect the triangular piece right. If the light is coming on, nine times out of 10, it’s because something isn’t connected right. Don’t give up!! Their customer service is awesome and, from my experience, they answer emails on the weekends as well.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 29, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> So here are my pros and cons
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said! I like my hair feeling stretched but it feels dry when I air dry and I usually see breakage because I haven’t found another leave-in to replace Silk Dreams. Also, because it dries my hair so quickly, it’s not a chore as it was when I used a regular blow dryer.  So I don’t need to set aside a lot of time since I mostly use it on my crown, due to the rest of my hair being plaited. This is definitely my best hair purchase of 2018!!


----------



## LiLi (Dec 29, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> I detangled my hair using Aussie moist miracle moisture conditioner and then I shampooed my scalp with Pantene natural shampoo. After that, I towel dried my hair and applied chi silk serum to each section. I went straight for high heat (only 800 watts which is way lower than my silver bird blow fryer) and tension level 7. I kept checking to see if I had put it on high heat because it didn't feel hot at all. I left the hair in for about a minute and dabbed at the roots. My hair is completely dry but it doesn't feel like a brillow pad. It's soft as if I did a flat iron on 300 degrees with my babyliss.


  Thank you for the information! Once I use up all of my heat protectants, I will try the chi serum again. I used to use it back in my relaxed days. Wow I can’t believe the wattage is only 800? Is there even a chance of getting heat damage with this?  I agree, it definitely softens the hair as if I did a flat iron on a low temp.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 29, 2018)

LiLi said:


> Thank you for the information! Once I use up all of my heat protectants, I will try the chi serum again. I used to use it back in my relaxed days. Wow I can’t believe the wattage is only 800? Is there even a chance of getting heat damage with this?  I agree, it definitely softens the hair as if I did a flat iron on a low temp.



I feel like I'm in danger of using it too much because the wattage is so low. It's addictive


----------



## LiLi (Dec 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I used my unit again today. I blow dried larger sections on a tension setting of 6 on cool for 1 minute. Surprisingly most of my hair was dry in 1 minute. I can probably reduce it to 5o seconds. It wasn't as straight as if I blow dried on high heat but it was stretched enough for me to wear a stretched style which is all I really need.
> 
> After blow drying I sprayed my hair with Mane Magic Oil and moisturized with TGIN and put my hair up into 9 flat twists. It may have taken me a hour all together.
> 
> I'm still watching to see if I can blow dry on cool this often. I will be watching my ends for the next month. My hair feels good though. It feels nice and soft.



That is great that the cool setting is working for you! I can’t wait to hear your updates for the next month.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2018)

I used my RevAir again last night. It makes my 3rd time and I still love it. I think this will help with my relaxer stretching.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 29, 2018)

I guess I gotta read this thread


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 29, 2018)

When you all registered for the warranty, did you get a confirmation email?


----------



## atlien11 (Dec 29, 2018)

I returned my RevAir today. Its not that I didn't like it but it is just too big and bulky. In the end I didn't think I would end up using it often enough to get my return on investment. 

I have been getting my hair professionally straightened once a month and it stays straight. This was a good option for washing my hair in between but it was a pain to store due to the size. 

After talking with one of the reps, she mentioned a smaller version would be coming out in Spring of 2019. Glad to hear everyone else is getting great results!!


----------



## civic4800 (Dec 29, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> When you all registered for the warranty, did you get a confirmation email?


I did.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 29, 2018)

I used it today on one small section of hair.  It was dry so I wet the hair and then used it on 7 and high heat. It came out dry after 30 seconds. I'm shocked how stretched it was and my hair felt pretty smooth despite needing a good cut. Based on this I'm keeping it. It will be good for getting accurate trims and braiding.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 29, 2018)

atlien11 said:


> *After talking with one of the reps, she mentioned a smaller version would be coming out in Spring of 2019*.





Glad you have a routine that's working great for you. Sounds awesome.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 30, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> When you all registered for the warranty, did you get a confirmation email?


Yes


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 30, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Yes


I didn't so I don't know how long I should wait.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 30, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> I didn't so I don't know how long I should wait.


 I registered about the night of December 27th and received the confirmation email about 11:10am the next day on December 28th


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 30, 2018)

Where is the registration info......I dont think I saw that. It's been a month. I wonder if it's too late.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2018)

MarcustheWu said:


> I have not been to this part of the forum for years, YEARS. Visit just to see the goings on and BOOM $299 gone.


I was scrolling along minding my own business and here you go making me scream


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 30, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Where is the registration info......I dont think I saw that. It's been a month. I wonder if it's too late.


I say better safe than sorry. I just registered mine on the 30 day mark.  It's on the website : https://myrevair.com/pages/register


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 30, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> I say better safe than sorry. I just registered mine on the 30 day mark.  It's on the website : https://myrevair.com/pages/register



Thanks, I did it. I checked my box and all the papers are there except registration info. I am past my 30 days, but I did it anyway. Hopefully, I won't need to use it.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 30, 2018)

Is anyone else strongly leaning towards becoming a blow dried natural? Even though the regular use of Shea butter has reduced my single strand knots 98%, I'm sick of looking like celie all the time. I always wear my hair in single braids with my natural hair. My s curl moisturizer is everything but it makes my hair shrink up so that a braid out or twist out lasts an hour at the most. I want to wear my hair out some without having a detangling nightmare on my hands on wash day. I never would have considered this before the revair due to the small broken hairs and extreme dryness my silver bird blow dryer left me with. Since revair eliminates those problems, I'm thinking I could use it to regularly keep my hair stretched. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 30, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Is anyone else strongly leaning towards becoming a blow dried natural? Even though the regular use of Shea butter has reduced my single strand knots 98%, I'm sick of looking like celie all the time. I always wear my hair in single braids with my natural hair. My s curl moisturizer is everything but it makes my hair shrink up so that a braid out or twist out lasts an hour at the most. I want to wear my hair out some without having a detangling nightmare on my hands on wash day. I never would have considered this before the revair due to the small broken hairs and extreme dryness my silver bird blow dryer left me with. Since revair eliminates those problems, I'm thinking I could use it to regularly keep my hair stretched. What do you guys think?



Yaaassss


----------



## Karmi (Dec 30, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Is anyone else strongly leaning towards becoming a blow dried natural? Even though the regular use of Shea butter has reduced my single strand knots 98%, I'm sick of looking like celie all the time. I always wear my hair in single braids with my natural hair. My s curl moisturizer is everything but it makes my hair shrink up so that a braid out or twist out lasts an hour at the most. I want to wear my hair out some without having a detangling nightmare on my hands on wash day. I never would have considered this before the revair due to the small broken hairs and extreme dryness my silver bird blow dryer left me with. Since revair eliminates those problems, I'm thinking I could use it to regularly keep my hair stretched. What do you guys think?


 I am. I just bought the dryer, hoping I get it later this week. I am sick of the single strand knots I get from wash n go's. I can't stand twist outs, they don't last past a day on my hair and cause too much mechanical damage. I was considering going back to relaxers but that's my absolute last resort.

I want to wear my hair straight and keep my ends stretched. I'm coming up with a whole new regimen to keep my hair healthy. I want to enjoy my BSL hair and grow it back to MBL like when I was relaxed. I just have to put in the effort to keep it healthy.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 30, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Is anyone else strongly leaning towards becoming a blow dried natural? Even though the regular use of Shea butter has reduced my single strand knots 98%, I'm sick of looking like celie all the time. I always wear my hair in single braids with my natural hair. My s curl moisturizer is everything but it makes my hair shrink up so that a braid out or twist out lasts an hour at the most. I want to wear my hair out some without having a detangling nightmare on my hands on wash day. I never would have considered this before the revair due to the small broken hairs and extreme dryness my silver bird blow dryer left me with. Since revair eliminates those problems, I'm thinking I could use it to regularly keep my hair stretched. What do you guys think?


I am thinking about it. I want to only do my hair once per week for a low manipulation challenge. 4 French braids would be easier to do and would last a week if I used the Revair first. 

I still haven't used the Revair on my entire head yet so I don't know how my plan would work out.


----------



## natural in ATL (Dec 30, 2018)

Returned mine yesterday.  I’ll be looking at the smaller version that comes out next year.  Glad it’s working for most of you!!


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 31, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> When you all registered for the warranty, did you get a confirmation email?


I did.


----------



## LiLi (Dec 31, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Is anyone else strongly leaning towards becoming a blow dried natural? Even though the regular use of Shea butter has reduced my single strand knots 98%, I'm sick of looking like celie all the time. I always wear my hair in single braids with my natural hair. My s curl moisturizer is everything but it makes my hair shrink up so that a braid out or twist out lasts an hour at the most. I want to wear my hair out some without having a detangling nightmare on my hands on wash day. I never would have considered this before the revair due to the small broken hairs and extreme dryness my silver bird blow dryer left me with. Since revair eliminates those problems, I'm thinking I could use it to regularly keep my hair stretched. What do you guys think?



I definitely am.  I have been blow drying regularly since I got the dryer. I use it on my crown once/twice a week and the braided section in the back once/month just to dry the braids quick. I am going to try this for six months and see how my hair is after. If my hair is still flourishing, I will probably no longer need to keep the back section braided. 

I am going to make sure to take pics each time I use it to be sure I am able to identify any issues right away. I figure six months will give me enough time to notice any type of damage.


----------



## icsonia22 (Dec 31, 2018)

LiLi said:


> I definitely am.  I have been blow drying regularly since I got the dryer. I use it on my crown once/twice a week and the braided section in the back once/month just to dry the braids quick. I am going to try this for six months and see how my hair is after. If my hair is still flourishing, I will probably no longer need to keep the back section braided.
> 
> I am going to make sure to take pics each time I use it to be sure I am able to identify any issues right away. I figure six months will give me enough time to notice any type of damage.



Please please please make a blow dried natural/ relax hair support thread so we can all chronicle our progress together.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 31, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Is anyone else strongly leaning towards becoming a blow dried natural?


I am planning to keep my hair straight for the winter. 

Once it starts warning up though, I will go back to my twists. It's too hot around my way for me to keep up with straight hair in the spring and summer.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 31, 2018)

atlien11 said:


> After talking with one of the reps, she mentioned a smaller version would be coming out in Spring of 2019.


I can't wait to see what that version looks like!


----------



## LiLi (Dec 31, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Please please please make a blow dried natural/ relax hair support thread so we can all chronicle our progress together.


I love that idea!!!! I will start a thread tonight.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Jan 12, 2019)

IT WORKS!!!

Thanks for all the tips on the attachment. Popped the triangle thingy out and in and voila! My hair is soft, moisturized and I had NO issues with tangles. I’m so excited right now.

It is extremely loud and I’m in a condo so I know my neighbors hate me . I went in the bedroom and closed my door.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 13, 2019)

Kookookiwi said:


> IT WORKS!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the tips on the attachment. Popped the triangle thingy out and in and voila! My hair is soft, moisturized and I had NO issues with tangles. I’m so excited right now.
> 
> It is extremely loud and I’m in a condo so I know my neighbors hate me . I went in the bedroom and closed my door.


My neighbors probably hate me too lol. What products did you use?


----------



## Kookookiwi (Jan 13, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> My neighbors probably hate me too lol. What products did you use?



I vacuumed today and I definitely think the RevAir is louder lol!!

I washed and deep conditioned as normal with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Shampoo and Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew Deep Conditioner. Then I rinsed and applied my Mane Choice 3-in-1 Leave-in.

I haven’t straightened my hair in so long that I haven’t bought a heat protectant in at least 4 years. I did use Generic Value Products Silk Remedy (generic Chi Silk Infusion).  My hair feels moisturized and amazing so I’ll definitely be using this in the future. I do need to find a moisturizer that won’t revert my hair too much for those days I’m not in twists.

Overall I’m loving the results and my hair is wonderfully stretched and detangled. Flat twisting is a breeeeze, and the work week is going to be so much easier as a result. I’m trying to figure out a way to safely work this into my regular regimen.


----------



## LiLi (Jan 13, 2019)

Kookookiwi said:


> I vacuumed today and I definitely think the RevAir is louder lol!!
> 
> I washed and deep conditioned as normal with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Shampoo and Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew Deep Conditioner. Then I rinsed and applied my Mane Choice 3-in-1 Leave-in.
> 
> ...


I am glad the RevAir worked for you!!! I loooove that Shea Moisture Conditioner. I am going to look into that Mane Choice leave in. If you’d like, come join us in the blow drying support thread!!


----------



## cmoniquew (Jan 24, 2019)

I am in love. I’m late, I purchased this during the Black Friday sale and just now got around to using it. It was extremely easy to use. 

The reason for my purchase was because of the claim it that it cut down on drying time. It takes my hair extremely long to dry. This took maybe an hour, I really didn’t keep track of the time. 

Now my ends weren’t straight. Maybe with improved technique I could get them straight. Also, the first side started to moderately puff up while I was doing the other. However I got this to save on time and the stretching is just a bonus. 

I tried all the heat settings and in the future I think I will use the no heat setting. I will likely use this for a Bantu knot out and I liked the feel of my hair best on the no heat setting. On all the settings my hair still feels soft and moisturized.

I am really happy with my revair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2019)

cmoniquew said:


> I am in love. I’m late, I purchased this during the Black Friday sale and just now got around to using it. It was extremely easy to use.
> 
> The reason for my purchase was because of the claim it that it cut down on drying time. It takes my hair extremely long to dry. This took maybe an hour, I really didn’t keep track of the time.
> 
> ...


Please let us know how long it takes to dry your hair with the no heat setting.  How long is your hair?


----------



## cmoniquew (Jan 24, 2019)

faithVA said:


> Please let us know how long it takes to dry your hair with the no heat setting.  How long is your hair?



I’m between mid-back and waist length. I’ll let you know how long it takes to do my entire head no heat on my next blow dry. However, I accidentally did the first section on no heat and I’d estimate it took 3-4 minutes for the one section.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jan 28, 2019)

Alright, I'm sold on purchasing this and now the question is when...I love my current blow dryer but it gets hair everywhere and since I moved to a more dry location my moisture levels and shedding need some attention. I'm going to start with good ole Alter Ego Garlic Mask (unless ya'll have other recommendations for lazy people to stop shedding  ) and then up the moisture levels. Maybe by then there will be a new model out that is a bit lighter or more quiet. *fingers crossed that I can wait that long*


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 29, 2019)

UPDATE: I still love this blow dryer just as much as I did on day 1. I have used it about 6 or 7 times since the end of December and it always gives my hair a good stretch. There are no indications of heat damage whatsoever and my hair is still able to retain moisturize despite using the highest heat setting (something I've never been able to do with other blow dryers). The stretch that I get is similar to a light flat iron and the hose can get a little hot on my roots if I'm holding it vertically. As far as reversion is concerned, that's completely dependent on products and humidity levels. I can make my blow out last longer if I steer clear of glycerin but the revair itself won't prevent reversion. I get very few single strand knots (or any kind of knots) by keeping my hair stretched with this device. This is still hands down no doubt about it the best investment I made in 2018.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

I was going to buy one this week but I see there’s folks talking about a smaller version.  


I wonder if I ask the company will they give a timeline.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought mine Black Friday and I finally used it on my whole head last week Sunday.

The process was simple since I detangled in shower and already had my hair separated into Bantu knots to blow dry. I had about 14 sections. I used tension 6 and I went back and forth on heat settings. My hair dried faster with heat on high but it didn't feel as soft as low or no heat.  I used high most of the time because that thing is loud and it was almost 10pm and my neighbors will call the cops for any noise. After each section i slathered with shea butter whip and twisted. I tried the butter both before or after drying and there was no difference in feel.

 1 week later, my hair still has a good stretch and is soft (although I did wear 4 braids mon-fri).

I'm using again today with different products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2019)

Burst my bubble.


----------



## Karmi (Feb 4, 2019)

Another successful wash day with my revair. Last week I used the blow dryer to only dry and stretch my hair. This week I did the same but decided to flat iron since my hair is thick and still a little unmanageable with the blow dry stretch. What I like most about this tool is it gets your hair pretty straight allowing the use of less heat with other styling tools. I started my flat iron on 340 but then lowered the temperature to 300 because 340 was more heat than I needed to get my hair bone straighten. My goal is to keep my straight hair for at least 2 weeks and monitor for breakage.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 3, 2019)

Just placed my order!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

Ladies, whats the timeline on shipping?


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 6, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, whats the timeline on shipping?



I purchased Sunday night, I received a notification by text that my order had been shipped on Monday afternoon and this morning a notification that it would arrive soon. i can let you know when it's delivered to my home.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

Fine 4s said:


> I purchased Sunday night, I received a notification by text that my order had been shipped on Monday afternoon and this morning a notification that it would arrive soon. i can let you know when it's delivered to my home.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks so much!  Did you take the free shipping route @Fine 4s


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 6, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Thanks so much!  Did you take the free shipping route @Fine 4s



Yes shipping was free (or hidden in the cost lol)


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 6, 2019)

It arrived today at 6:20PM


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

What heat protectant if any is everyone using?


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 19, 2019)

I ordered this after 5pm on Monday and it arrived yesterday afternoon. 
As soon as I could, I washed my hair. On the low heat setting with tension at 5 or 6, my hair was done in about 45 minutes. 
I was expecting it to be louder and heavier than it was but I had no problems using it at all.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 22, 2019)

I want this dryer! The cheapie in me won’t allow myself to buy at full price, so I’ll wait until Black Friday.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 24, 2019)

Nightingale said:


> I want this dryer! The cheapie in me won’t allow myself to buy at full price, so I’ll wait until Black Friday.


THats exactly what I did.  There was no way I was paying $400 but was able to justify it for $100 off (I have to say $100 off and not the price I paid).  Glad I bought it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 26, 2019)

I just got mine. If you act like you're going to leave the site, they'll put up one of those annoying popups like "wait, don't leave, here's $30 off". So I paid $370. The next day it went on sale for 15% off, so that $340. I think it's still on sale for that price now, a Mother's Day special.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 22, 2019)

How you ladies like the hair dryer?


----------



## rileypak (May 22, 2019)

Used it tonight. Still love it!!!


----------



## icsonia22 (May 24, 2019)

TLC1020 said:


> How you ladies like the hair dryer?



Still the best purchase of 2018. Shoot it may be the best purchase of the last 5 years. I would never blow dry my hair if it wasn't for the revair. Other dryers caused too much breakage and brillo pad hair. The revair gives an amazing stretch and keeps hair moisturized without the manipulation that causes breakage. Not to mention you don't have to worry about heat damage thanks to the low wattage. I have been using tension level 7 with high heat since December and I haven't had any issues with my hair not reverting or my curl pattern loosening.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 24, 2019)

i wrote a mixed review of the dryer and gave it 3 stars, and somehow my review didn't make it to their website. never a good sign. 

anyway, i'm deciding if i want to keep this dryer. i don't think the results are good. or at least, after 4 tries, i haven't been able to make them good. following the method of someone from the blow drying support thread, I first detangled more with the Felicia Underwood brush and then blow dried. Results were definitely better, but still not as nice as they would be with a blow dryer with comb or brush attachment. Blow drying was super fast this last time, because I didn't comb at all between blow drying sections, so I really liked the speed. But having to detangle thoroughly beforehand with the brush took a fair amount of time, so the *overall* time wasn't much shorter than a regular blow dryer. And I think the Revlon one step could have combined the detangling and blow drying in an overall shorter time. The Revair is definitely more gentle, but if I don't detangle, it will leave the hair really tangled, and it's the *detangling* that's hard on my hair. So whether I'm doing the detangling in advance with brush, or the detangling as the same time as blow drying with an attachment, either way, there's going to be some breakage.

i still might keep it, in case i want the option of detangling in advance and doing a super quick blow dry after. with revair, if i detangled the night before, the next day i can wash my hair and blow dry even before work because i can dry my whole head in 20 minutes. if the dryer was half the price, it would make the decision to keep a little easier.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 24, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> i wrote a mixed review of the dryer and gave it 3 stars, and somehow my review didn't make it to their website. never a good sign.
> 
> anyway, i'm deciding if i want to keep this dryer. i don't think the results are good. or at least, after 4 tries, i haven't been able to make them good. following the method of someone from the blow drying support thread, I first detangled more with the Felicia Underwood brush and then blow dried. Results were definitely better, but still not as nice as they would be with a blow dryer with comb or brush attachment. Blow drying was super fast this last time, because I didn't comb at all between blow drying sections, so I really liked the speed. But having to detangle thoroughly beforehand with the brush took a fair amount of time, so the *overall* time wasn't much shorter than a regular blow dryer. And I think the Revlon one step could have combined the detangling and blow drying in an overall shorter time. The Revair is definitely more gentle, but if I don't detangle, it will leave the hair really tangled, and it's the *detangling* that's hard on my hair. So whether I'm doing the detangling in advance with brush, or the detangling as the same time as blow drying with an attachment, either way, there's going to be some breakage.
> 
> i still might keep it, in case i want the option of detangling in advance and doing a super quick blow dry after. with revair, if i detangled the night before, the next day i can wash my hair and blow dry even before work because i can dry my whole head in 20 minutes. if the dryer was half the price, it would make the decision to keep a little easier.


Did you mean a Felicia *Leatherwood* brush (I googled underwood and that came up instead): 

https://www.brushwiththebest.com/shop/felicia-leatherwoods-detangler-brush-black-gr539


----------



## nyeredzi (May 24, 2019)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Did you mean a Felicia *Leatherwood* brush (I googled underwood and that came up instead):
> 
> https://www.brushwiththebest.com/shop/felicia-leatherwoods-detangler-brush-black-gr539


yes, sorry, that's what i meant


----------



## TLC1020 (May 24, 2019)

Wow.. Good feedback



icsonia22 said:


> Still the best purchase of 2018. Shoot it may be the best purchase of the last 5 years. I would never blow dry my hair if it wasn't for the revair. Other dryers caused too much breakage and brillo pad hair. The revair gives an amazing stretch and keeps hair moisturized without the manipulation that causes breakage. Not to mention you don't have to worry about heat damage thanks to the low wattage. I have been using tension level 7 with high heat since December and I haven't had any issues with my hair not reverting or my curl pattern loosening.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 24, 2019)

TLC1020 said:


> How you ladies like the hair dryer?


Still loving mine!  Wash day is so much shorter using this and there’s no fear of damage.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jun 16, 2019)

Update: I ordered this back in May after my previous hair dryer died on me. It sat in the box for about month (I visited a stylist and used the hotel hair dryers - gasp - in between time on wash days) but I finally put it together and used it tonight. It definitely took longer, and will take some getting used to....BUT my hair retained so much more hydration and feels less "crisp" after being dry. I'll flat iron in the morning and give it a few days to see how it holds up. I anticipate being able to get faster, because as I did more sections I was able to get more comfortable with using it. Thanks ladies for all of the recommendations and suggestions for this. If it can keep me from shedding as much and getting split ends, I'm in.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 2, 2019)

I purchased this dryer recently. While I think it’s a great investment, I only straighten my hair twice a year for trims only. So, with that being said, I’m going to send mines back. 

It does a good job but I get the same results with my Revlon one step dryer and that only cost $40. 

I will say that I have a very tiny amount of hair in the filter too which is a great thing but at $300, I don’t feel like I’ll get my money worth. 

Not to mention this thing is bulky and loud. The hose is obnoxiously large and in the way too. A true vacuum cleaner hose. 

Great idea, but it’s not for me.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2019)

I've been using this to blow dry my hair before putting it in a protective style which is about once a month. This time I let my hair dry overnight and then I spritzed sections with water and dried each section on heat level 2. 

It is true what others have said. It is bulky, loud and can take longer but it keeps my hai in better condition than any other dryer tool I have used. It's still a worthwhile purchase for me. If they ever make it smaller I will buy that version as a replacement.


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 10, 2019)

Since I don’t care about super straight hair and prefer lots of body this works so well!
I used this past Sunday with Oyin hair dew as my leave it. Three sections on each side and sectioned smaller when needed to dry. The amount inserted to dry is fundamental to the results. 
I used the cool setting less than 2 min on each section, I used a timer and a blast of heat on setting 1 for 30 sec or less. My fair remained moisturized and smooth enough. After drying I put in Bantu knots.
My take down this morning was bouncy and still Bantu defined hair. I was running late and took a scrunchie just in case humidity made me a fool- but I wore it down. This afternoon I still had definition. I planned to do a twist out this week but Bantu knots are more easy. This style will be in rotation w/ mini twists until Dec ( first pic was in the morning


----------



## LiLi (Sep 10, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Since I don’t care about super straight hair and prefer lots of body this works so well!
> I used this past Sunday with Oyin hair dew as my leave it. Three sections on each side and sectioned smaller when needed to dry. The amount inserted to dry is fundamental to the results.
> I used the cool setting less than 2 min on each section, I used a timer and a blast of heat on setting 1 for 30 sec or less. My fair remained moisturized and smooth enough. After drying I put in Bantu knots.
> My take down this morning was bouncy and still Bantu defined hair. I was running late and took a scrunchie just in case humidity made me a fool- but I wore it down. This afternoon I still had definition. I planned to do a twist out this week but Bantu knots are more easy. This style will be in rotation w/ mini twists until Dec ( first pic was in the morning
> View attachment 451259View attachment 451261View attachment 451263View attachment 451265



Oh my goodness!!! Your hair is just beautiful!!! Where did you get those headbands?


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 12, 2019)

Hair blown out before twisting for the night because I was too tired to do anymore.  And how it looks after the four jumbo two-strand twists I did to sleep in. (These are just links to imgur since I have such a hard time posting pics here now)


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 13, 2019)

LiLi said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Your hair is just beautiful!!! Where did you get those headbands?


So late replying @LiLi  but I just peeked back to  this thread from the ET side -whew had me in knots, anyhoo- I believe Dollar Tee or 99cents only store it came in a two pack. I’ve had it for years but I’m always on the look out for durable, cute headbands. 
So outside of of the places mentioned above, Walgreens & CVS always has a bin in the front with reduced prices on barrettes, clips, Goodie, headbands, scrunches, etc...
I have a 10yr old so I was the best mom when I let my daughter get all the accessories she liked and we digged through it all


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 13, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> Hair blown out before twisting for the night because I was too tired to do anymore.  And how it looks after the four jumbo two-strand twists I did to sleep in. (These are just links to imgur since I have such a hard time posting pics here now)


Have you tried resizing the pics? You can use an app but the pic parameters are 400 x 400


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 13, 2019)

Shoot. I didn’t want another app but I guess I’ll have to. Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 13, 2019)

Beamodel said:


> I purchased this dryer recently. While I think it’s a great investment, I only straighten my hair twice a year for trims only. So, with that being said, I’m going to send mines back.
> 
> *It does a good job but I get the same results with my Revlon one step dryer and that only cost $40. *
> 
> ...


Exactly why I sent mine back. I had a hard time holding the hose up plus my little one would start screaming even with the door closed.  If they make it smaller, yes!!  I'd get it


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 13, 2019)

This is 2nd day hair after applying Melanin cream and my Shea mix
ETA- I’ve been wearing this for a week and re knotted M-W  w/ Wed being the last


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 21, 2019)

It doesn't appear that the Hair Exchange really gets much activity anymore. If anyone is in the Atlanta area & interested in purchasing a RevAir, I'm getting rid of mine. It works fine but I bought the Dyson Airwrap & I prefer it & I can't afford to have 2 high end blow dryers for my one head. To the admins, my apologies if I've committed a LHCF offense with this post. Carry on...


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 22, 2019)

I did it again, same steps from last month. 2nd day after adding a bit more Oyin and Shea (solid) 6 Bantu/ 3 on each side. This process is way easier than twisting my hair... can I maintain w/o damage? I don’t have knots to deal with and the Shea prevents tangles. The take down always looks more “done” than the simple knots it takes to achieve...lol


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 22, 2019)

nakialovesshoes said:


> It doesn't appear that the Hair Exchange really gets much activity anymore. If anyone is in the Atlanta area & interested in purchasing a RevAir, I'm getting rid of mine. It works fine but I bought the Dyson Airwrap & I prefer it & I can't afford to have 2 high end blow dryers for my one head. To the admins, my apologies if I've committed a LHCF offense with this post. Carry on...



I have the REvAir and the Dyson AirWrap, but I must admit I have not used the AirWrap. What do you like about it?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 22, 2019)

Rozlewis said:


> I have the REvAir and the Dyson AirWrap, but I must admit I have not used the AirWrap. What do you like about it?



What I like most is the fact that it isn't bulky. And once I spoke to a team member at RevAir & she told me to occasionally start cleaning my filter with soap & water. And to keep it performing optimally, I would do this every time I used it. So I would have to drag it out, set it up. Then break it down & clean the filter after. AND it takes up probably 4 or 5 times the space the AirWrap does.

I also like the fact that my hair is smoother after. On the highest setting, it doesn't get nearly as hot as my regular blowdryer. I would say the heat level is about the same as the highest setting of the RevAir but I don't know their exact temperature specs, so don't quote me on that.

Lol some thought I was crazy when I wanted the RevAir but now they own one. These same people are annoyed that I like the Dyson so much more because they know this means they'll probably end up purchasing it, too.

Before I used the AirWrap, my RevAir was my EVERYTHING. I was even trying to find a special suitcase it could fit in so I could travel with in. #dontjudgeme Then I saw a video about the AirWrap and the rest is history...


----------



## bellatiamarie (Oct 23, 2019)

I bought the revair a few weeks ago.  It’s still in the box because I just moved and haven’t had time to use it.  I’m hoping this will help me get over this slump I’ve been in with my hair.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 23, 2019)

nakialovesshoes said:


> What I like most is the fact that it isn't bulky. And once I spoke to a team member at RevAir & she told me to occasionally start cleaning my filter with soap & water. And to keep it performing optimally, I would do this every time I used it. So I would have to drag it out, set it up. Then break it down & clean the filter after. AND it takes up probably 4 or 5 times the space the AirWrap does.
> 
> I also like the fact that my hair is smoother after. On the highest setting, it doesn't get nearly as hot as my regular blowdryer. I would say the heat level is about the same as the highest setting of the RevAir but I don't know their exact temperature specs, so don't quote me on that.
> 
> ...


Look Ma’am I don’t appreciate this very detailed persuasion


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 24, 2019)

nakialovesshoes said:


> What I like most is the fact that it isn't bulky. And once I spoke to a team member at RevAir & she told me to occasionally start cleaning my filter with soap & water. And to keep it performing optimally, I would do this every time I used it. So I would have to drag it out, set it up. Then break it down & clean the filter after. AND it takes up probably 4 or 5 times the space the AirWrap does.
> 
> I also like the fact that my hair is smoother after. On the highest setting, it doesn't get nearly as hot as my regular blowdryer. I would say the heat level is about the same as the highest setting of the RevAir but I don't know their exact temperature specs, so don't quote me on that.
> 
> ...



Which attachment do you use the most with your Dyson?  I also own a revair and I love it...but....I’m still interested in trying the dyson!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 26, 2019)

charmtreese said:


> Which attachment do you use the most with your Dyson?  I also own a revair and I love it...but....I’m still interested in trying the dyson!



I use the smoothing brush.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 9, 2019)

civic4800 said:


> The brush is the Felicia Leatherwood detangler brush.  I have it and I also have this one from Target which I think is better https://www.target.com/p/evolve-flow-thru-detangling-brush/-/A-51114920.  The one from Target has replaced my Denman. I don't use my denman for anything anymore.


Are you still using your Leatherwood brush?
I am thinking about getting it.  My hair is severely matted.


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 10, 2019)

GinnyP said:


> Are you still using your Leatherwood brush?
> I am thinking about getting it.  My hair is severely matted.


I still have the Leatherwood but never use it.  I use that one from Target every week.  I like that one over the Leatherwood because it's not as bulky but the Leatherwood will definitely get the job done.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 11, 2019)

civic4800 said:


> I still have the Leatherwood but never use it.  I use that one from Target every week.  I like that one over the Leatherwood because it's not as bulky but the Leatherwood will definitely get the job done.


Thanks!


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 11, 2019)

Finally tried this dryer for the first time.  I'm glad I got to try it but it's a pass for me.  It too noisy and heavy and even though I can sit under a dryer in a roller set for more than an hour, I just don't have the patience for this.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I bought a streamlined gold and hot model from Sally's last week. It worked out great. It has multiple temperature settings.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2019)

I plan to start using my RevAir more during the cooler months. I think I need to keep my ends stretched more. I've tried other ways but I don't think they were successful. I'm not going to try to get my hair super straight so I think if per section, I do 2 minutes on 2 and 1 minute on 1 it should be stretched enough but still slightly damp. That should allow me to flat twist it up but stretch my hair out enough to reduce knots. 

I probably will end up with 12 sections.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2019)

I used it again. I did 11 sections which worked out well. I initially did 2 minutes on 2 and 1 minute on 1. I realized as it got hotter and my hair started to air dry I could do 2.5 minutes on 2. 

I used the mane choice moisturizer when i was finished and twisted it up.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 18, 2019)

I used it this morning for the second time ever. I dried my whole head in about 30 min. It could have been faster if I wasn't surfing youtube at the same time. I used 7 for tension and the heat on. My hair feels nice even though I only shampooed it this morning and didn't use conditioner afterwards. Its nice to know I can easily blow dry my hair before work in the winter if I decide to wash out an overnight DC. 

 Tonight I'm going to clarify properly, deep condition, and then take my time and use the Revair again before styling. 

For my second time using it, I'm still happy with the purchase. Blow drying has never been so easy. I definitely need to use it more often though to get my money's worth.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 19, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> For my second time using it, I'm still happy with the purchase. *Blow drying has never been so easy.* I definitely need to use it more often though to get my money's worth.


At the bolded. If I could blow dry my hair with the ease & variety of options this thing has given me, I would never have switched. I remember I did a tension blow dry and it took so long that I never did it again. I try to use this twice a month and I wish it were standard in natural hair salons. I wouldn’t be afraid of getting my hair done again if they were.... and I don’t want to seem odd bringing it with me & asking them to use it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> At the bolded. If I could blow dry my hair with the ease & variety of options this thing has given me, I would never have switched. I remember I did a tension blow dry and it took so long that I never did it again. I try to use this twice a month and I wish it were standard in natural hair salons. I wouldn’t be afraid of getting my hair done again if they were.... and I don’t want to seem odd bringing it with me & asking them to use it.


I did the tension method once before as well. It took about the same amount of time but my hand was sooo tired from trying to hold my hair. The videos made it look so easy.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 20, 2019)

I did the tension method before but I think regular blow dryers just make my hair crispy. This is such an improvement. 

I used it again yesterday before giving myself a light press so I can cut off as much hair as possible while still being able to make a bun. My hair came out soft. I need to find the perfect leave in to use with it though. The few I tested out just didn’t feel good so I stopped using them.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> I did the tension method before but I think regular blow dryers just make my hair crispy. This is such an improvement.
> 
> I used it again yesterday before giving myself a light press so I can cut off as much hair as possible while still being able to make a bun. My hair came out soft. I need to find the perfect leave in to use with it though. The few I tested out just didn’t feel good so I stopped using them.


Try diluting your leave in and spraying it on.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 20, 2019)

I went back and watched all of Reniece’s videos on using the dryer and I read in one of her comments that she starts with a tension of 5 then moves up to 6 or 7 progressively if needed. She stated that starting with 7 right away will most likely cause tangles. I have been starting with 7 so next time I will start lower and see if that prevents some of the tangling I experienced. 



faithVA said:


> Try diluting your leave in and spraying it on.


I’ll be trying this for sure next Thursday. Although I’ve also considered adding a leave in after the blow dry too.


----------



## Melaninme (Feb 4, 2020)

I've  been eyeing this for  a few months now and I think I'm ready to make a purchase.  Thanks everyone for sharing your experience with this tool!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 8, 2020)

Melaninme said:


> I've  been eyeing this for  a few months now and I think I'm ready to make a purchase.  Thanks everyone for sharing your experience with this tool!




Do it — you won’t regret it!

I got buyers remorse after getting mine ( felt guilty about spending so much on one hair tool). I even called and got a return authorization (customer service was so nice about it). Then I used it again and decided  to keep it! I’m so happy I did (so is my hair.)


_(edited to fix multiple autocorrect-induced typos)_


----------



## Melaninme (Feb 11, 2020)

lilikoi said:


> Do it — you won’t regret it!
> 
> I got buyers remorse after getting mine ( felt guilty about spending so much on one hair tool). I even called and got a return authorization (customer service was so nice about it). Then I used it again and decided  to keep it! I’m so happy I did (so is my hair.)
> 
> ...



I did it!  I just purchased the complete bundle since it's on sale!  Not sure if this price is better than what is offered by them during black friday sales, but I didn't want to wait until NOVEMBER to buy after reading all of the wonderful reviews!

Thank you @lilikoi!  Just like you I was in my feelings and I kept asking myself, "Do I really need this at this COST?"

I'm excited to get it and can't wait to use it.

ETA:

Just received shipping notice with tracking information.  It will be here on Thursday!


----------



## JudithO (Feb 29, 2020)

Y'all... I was trying to tension blow my hair last night ... hair everywhere... arms hurting... Ended up braiding my hair tight to stretch it... Sleep uncomfortable.. taking it down and coming thru this morning took too long. .... I just opened up my computer and bought the RevAir out of frustration. Hope it makes my wash days easier.


----------



## LiLi (Feb 29, 2020)

JudithO said:


> Y'all... I was trying to tension blow my hair last night ... hair everywhere... arms hurting... Ended up braiding my hair tight to stretch it... Sleep uncomfortable.. taking it down and coming thru this morning took too long. .... I just opened up my computer and bought the RevAir out of frustration. Hope it makes my wash days easier.



Trust me ... it will make drying your hair soooo much easier. I used to tension blow dry and it took me forever — over an hour easily — and it would be stuck together and dry feeling.  With the RevAir, I can blow dry all of my hair in under 30 minutes and it comes out sooo soft. 

The wand can be a little heavy but it takes a minute to blow dry a section. Also, a trick that I do is to hold it by the hose - right below the actual wand. It makes it feel lighter. I love my RevAir so much.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 29, 2020)

LiLi said:


> Trust me ... it will make drying your hair soooo much easier. I used to tension blow dry and it took me forever — over an hour easily — and it would be stuck together and dry feeling.  With the RevAir, I can blow dry all of my hair in under 30 minutes and it comes out sooo soft.
> 
> The wand can be a little heavy but it takes a minute to blow dry a section. Also, a trick that I do is to hold it by the hose - right below the actual wand. It makes it feel lighter. I love my RevAir so much.



What is your hair type please?

What seems to be the consensus with fine 4c hair? My hair is medium density.

What level and heat setting? Heat protectant or no? Leave in or no?

@nyeredzi I'm sad you didnt love it... I feel like my hair is similar to yours with less density.


----------



## LiLi (Feb 29, 2020)

JudithO said:


> What is your hair type please?
> 
> What seems to be the consensus with fine 4c hair? My hair is medium density.
> 
> ...


My hair is 4a/b. Really either heat setting works fine for me. But I usually do it on low for a little and then switch to high. I have used it with and without heat protectant.  It actually was a lot softer without heat protectant but I would not recommend skipping it. I don’t typically use leave-ins because they make my hair feel too heavy. However, for the section I braid in the back, after I dry it and before braiding it, I use a Camille Rose moisture leave-in. My hair reverts a little but I am just braiding that part back up so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 29, 2020)

JudithO said:


> What is your hair type please?
> 
> What seems to be the consensus with fine 4c hair? My hair is medium density.
> 
> ...



I gave it another shot and ordered it again, after returning it  It was cheaper the 2nd time around, at $300 the 2nd time. I had to think of its purpose differently, and also my regimen changed between the 1st time I had it and now, so that now there's a place for it. I can't think of it as a tool that will actually help me detangle which was my primary purpose for a blow dryer. And so it can't replace the blow dryers with an attachment. Rather, it's just a faster way to dry my hair and provide it stretch, with the hope that just the stretch itself lessens tangles and single strand knots. Now that I have a regimen where I don't thoroughly detangle every wash or even every other wash, but every 3-4, the Revair can be used in the off weeks for a stretch. It's certainly gentler than the ones with an attachment. Even so, I'm still not at the level of "love", and $300 is a lot for something you don't love. But I do have a use for it in my regimen, so I guess it's still a win.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 29, 2020)

I just used my Revair for the first time tonight. 

Washed and deep conditioned. Sectioned my hair in 6. Dampened, added a small amount of oyin hair dew, sprayed with Aphoghee green tea and keratin then used Chi Silk Infusion prior to drying each section. 

Started on a resistance of 5 on the whole section. High heat. Then, sectioned it further and dried again, high heat, resistance of 6. 

Took 35 minutes and worked really well. I didn’t trim my ends because I didn’t flat iron. I just did 8 flat twist and left it alone. 

Throw everything else in the trash, this dryer is lit.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 29, 2020)

Saludable84 said:


> I just used my Revair for the first time tonight.
> 
> Washed and deep conditioned. Sectioned my hair in 6. Dampened, added a small amount of oyin hair dew, sprayed with Aphoghee green tea and keratin then used Chi Silk Infusion prior to drying each section.
> 
> ...



It's a gamechanger.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 1, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I gave it another shot and ordered it again, after returning it  It was cheaper the 2nd time around, at $300 the 2nd time. I had to think of its purpose differently, and also my regimen changed between the 1st time I had it and now, so that now there's a place for it. I can't think of it as a tool that will actually help me detangle which was my primary purpose for a blow dryer. And so it can't replace the blow dryers with an attachment. Rather, it's just a faster way to dry my hair and provide it stretch, with the hope that just the stretch itself lessens tangles and single strand knots. Now that I have a regimen where I don't thoroughly detangle every wash or even every other wash, but every 3-4, the Revair can be used in the off weeks for a stretch. It's certainly gentler than the ones with an attachment. Even so, I'm still not at the level of "love", and $300 is a lot for something you don't love. But I do have a use for it in my regimen, so I guess it's still a win.



Please share this regimen of yours? I'm not about that deep detangling life every wash.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 1, 2020)

JudithO said:


> Please share this regimen of yours? I'm not about that deep detangling life every wash.



Details may vary, but in general, it's a 3 week cycle, with a wash every week.

Week 1 is the full detangle. I can use a blow dryer with attachment, or not, but I have to get all the shed hair out this week in order to be able to wash the next 2 weeks without fully detangling. And blow drying with an attachment helps me do that more thoroughly and quickly, though it may be a stressor on the hair. Hair must also be kept in twists to minimize tangling.

Weeks 2 and 3 are like each other, I can wash and condition in twists. But after each wash I still undo each twist (I don't do small twists for this reason), apply a leave in and oil, and use the opportunity to pull out any shed hair that's willing to come out easily. Then retwist. I don't spend too much time with it on these weeks. I may wear a twist out in the last week. It's at one of these sessions that I could use the revair to dry a twist section before I retwist.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 1, 2020)

For those interested... the RevAir is on sale now for $299... no tax/free shipping.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 2, 2020)

I love love love this dryer. Thought about using it more frequently but not sold on that just yet.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2020)

When I took my twists down this morning, somebody's daddy was about to be taking me shopping. I dont see myself blowdrying for a while after this, but for full bodied styles on stretched hair, its worth it.

Also, my hair doesnt feel dry or brittle or hard like it sometimes can with regular blowers. My hair is soft and had shrunk back to APL, which is fine with me.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 4, 2020)

I am thinking of using on my twists before detangling, i am hoping it stretches my hair and makes detangling a breeze, what do you guys think?


----------



## LiLi (May 4, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> I am thinking of using on my twists before detangling, i am hoping it stretches my hair and makes detangling a breeze, what do you guys think?


 If you are using a regular blow dryer I think it would be fine using very, very light tension. But if you are using the RevAir, I would not recommend doing this on an older style because the shed hair will get too tangled in the twists and make it harder to take them down. I would suggest trying it on one twist to see how it works out for you.


----------



## Kurlee (May 4, 2020)

I really need to get this.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 4, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> I am thinking of using on my twists before detangling, i am hoping it stretches my hair and makes detangling a breeze, what do you guys think?


It will


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 5, 2020)

LiLi said:


> If you are using a regular blow dryer I think it would be fine using very, very light tension. But if you are using the RevAir, I would not recommend doing this on an older style because the shed hair will get too tangled in the twists and make it harder to take them down. I would suggest trying it on one twist to see how it works out for you.



Hahaha, I haven't bought it yet, that's the only reason why i want it, i wonder if i can rent it before committing to 400 dollars


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 5, 2020)

MizzBFly said:


> It will


do you use it in a similar way?


----------



## MizzBFly (May 5, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> do you use it in a similar way?


I use it for detangling but it while its in twists


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 5, 2020)

MizzBFly said:


> I use it for detangling but it while its in twists



Oh good to know, there's a place I can rent one for 30 pounds, what's your hair type? type 4? fine? high density? So to double-check you use on your twists, stretch then detangle? how often do you do this and how long does it take you compared to when you didn't do this before? How long have you been using this method? How long is your hair? Sorry just trying to get all the details


----------



## LiLi (May 5, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> Hahaha, I haven't bought it yet, that's the only reason why i want it, i wonder if i can rent it before committing to 400 dollars


They do partner with salons to allow customers to try it out. Maybe check your area to see if there are any. They also have a good return policy.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 4, 2020)

Didn't know they partner with salons! That's a great idea because I don't miss these stylist ripping through my hair with a torch in hand....don't miss it one bit, no ma'am. @LiLi


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 4, 2020)

fluffyforever said:


> I say better safe than sorry. I just registered mine on the 30 day mark.  It's on the website : https://myrevair.com/pages/register



Clearly it's too late for me to register but what is the benefit for doing so? Anyone know?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 4, 2020)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Anyone in the central FL area have one and want to rent it out, lol, $500 is too much for a hair dryer for me right now.


Did you ever try it @blackbarbie986 ?


----------



## LiLi (Jun 4, 2020)

Fine 4s said:


> Didn't know they partner with salons! That's a great idea because I don't miss these stylist ripping through my hair with a torch in hand....don't miss it one bit, no ma'am. @LiLi


I agree with you on that!!


----------



## Colocha (Jun 4, 2020)

Fine 4s said:


> Clearly it's too late for me to register but what is the benefit for doing so? Anyone know?


I have one and have it registered. I bought mine close to when they first came out. A little over a year later I started having issues with the wand separating. I emailed them and they sent a replacement wand out free of charge even though I was past the warranty time.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 1, 2020)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Reviar has a defect Ya'lll~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Some oil  and natural extracts*  combinations in some everyday leave-ins/heat protectants  can literally cause the plastic in the revair to erode and damage the machine.  Without making this post incredibly long to go over all of the details:  I got mine replaced for a minor issue on my original one that didn't  impede my revair from functioning based on the existence of this defect when the advisor picked up on a cue that caused her to examine the ingredients in my heat protectant spray: Aveda Brilliant Damage Control.    So, if you  bought your Revair directly from Reviar.com in  2018 or earlier and are having _*any*_ issues with it report it in their chat, your issue may contain an identifier that makes you eligible for a replacement.  Report it even if you are past your warranty period. I know many of our leave-ins contain oils and extracts(I am not sure which specific ones cause the issue but they specifically looked at the ingredients in mine and my purchase profile in their system from 2018 it qualified).  I know Revair themselves sell products with oils and extracts in them to use before revving but the advice I got was that  due to the length and thickness of my hair was when possible I should switch to  revving clean hair rather than hair with a leave-ins that contains oils and extracts in it to prevent the product from being pulled through the machine to cause issue.   I followed up with more questions about my shampoos and conditioners with oils and extracts and they said  wash out products with oils and extracts are fine when rinsed out before revving.  Not ideal but I will try it. I had no issues getting a replacement.   They were transparent when I followed up several times with follow up questions.   My deep conditioners are pretty good protectants and detanglers I will try to use leave-ins after revving but before flat ironing and see the results. Revair told me the pull through issue was not known back in 2018 for those of us who bought ours then but they warn against it now when speaking of leave-ins.  I want to emphasize my machine was still fully functioning when I reported what I considered to be no more than  nuance at the time, they proactively offered me a replacement to prevent further issue.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 1, 2020)

yaya24 said:


> It's a gamechanger.


@Saludable84 When you say level 5 or 6, I thought THAT was the heat setting and the resistance is on the nozzle 1 bar or 2.
Did I have it all wrong this whole time? lol


----------



## LiLi (Oct 1, 2020)

Lylddlebit said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Reviar has a defect Ya'lll~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Some oil  and natural extracts*  combinations in some everyday leave-ins/heat protectants  can literally cause the plastic in the revair to erode and damage the machine.  Without making this post incredibly long to go over all of the details:  I got mine replaced for a minor issue on my original one that didn't  impede my revair from functioning based on the existence of this defect when the advisor picked up on a cue that caused her to examine the ingredients in my heat protectant spray: Aveda Brilliant Damage Control.    So, if you  bought your Revair directly from Reviar.com in  2018 or earlier and are having _*any*_ issues with it report it in their chat, your issue may contain an identifier that makes you eligible for a replacement.  Report it even if you are past your warranty period. I know many of our leave-ins contain oils and extracts(I am not sure which specific ones cause the issue but they specifically looked at the ingredients in mine and my purchase profile in their system from 2018 it qualified).  I know Revair themselves sell products with oils and extracts in them to use before revving but the advice I got was that  due to the length and thickness of my hair was when possible I should switch to  revving clean hair rather than hair with a leave-ins that contains oils and extracts in it to prevent the product from being pulled through the machine to cause issue.   I followed up with more questions about my shampoos and conditioners with oils and extracts and they said  wash out products with oils and extracts are fine when rinsed out before revving.  Not ideal but I will try it. I had no issues getting a replacement.   They were transparent when I followed up several times with follow up questions.   My deep conditioners are pretty good protectants and detanglers I will try to use leave-ins after revving but before flat ironing and see the results. Revair told me the pull through issue was not known back in 2018 for those of us who bought ours then but they warn against it now when speaking of leave-ins.  I want to emphasize my machine was still fully functioning when I reported what I considered to be no more than  nuance at the time, they proactively offered me a replacement to prevent further issue.


Wow! I thought it was that I didn’t wash the oil all out of my hair which was causing this cakey looking stuff in the hose and wand. Do you have a picture of what yours looked like? I am wondering if what I have experienced is the same thing. It only seems to happen if I add oil to my conditioning process. So I was thinking it was my fault and was just going to buy and new hose and wand. Thank you so much for sharing this information!


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 1, 2020)

Lylddlebit said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Reviar has a defect Ya'lll~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Some oil  and natural extracts*  combinations in some everyday leave-ins/heat protectants  can literally cause the plastic in the revair to erode and damage the machine.  Without making this post incredibly long to go over all of the details:  I got mine replaced for a minor issue on my original one that didn't  impede my revair from functioning based on the existence of this defect when the advisor picked up on a cue that caused her to examine the ingredients in my heat protectant spray: Aveda Brilliant Damage Control.    So, if you  bought your Revair directly from Reviar.com in  2018 or earlier and are having _*any*_ issues with it report it in their chat, your issue may contain an identifier that makes you eligible for a replacement.  Report it even if you are past your warranty period. I know many of our leave-ins contain oils and extracts(I am not sure which specific ones cause the issue but they specifically looked at the ingredients in mine and my purchase profile in their system from 2018 it qualified).  I know Revair themselves sell products with oils and extracts in them to use before revving but the advice I got was that  due to the length and thickness of my hair was when possible I should switch to  revving clean hair rather than hair with a leave-ins that contains oils and extracts in it to prevent the product from being pulled through the machine to cause issue.   I followed up with more questions about my shampoos and conditioners with oils and extracts and they said  wash products with oils and extracts are fine when rinsed out before revving.  Not ideal but I will try it. I had no issues getting a replacement.   They were transparent when I followed up several times with follow up questions.   My deep conditioners are pretty good protectants and detanglers I will try to use leave-ins after revving but before flat ironing and see the results. Revair told me the pull through issue was not known back in 2018 for those of us who bought ours then but they warn against it now when speaking of leave-ins.  I want to emphasize my machine was still fully functioning when I reported what I considered to be no more than  nuance at the time, they proactively offered me a replacement to prevent further issue.



My ReVair base stopped working and the reset button was the culprit (or ACI cord?) because it wasn't making that "clicking" sound when hitting the yellow and/or red buttons. I bought the machine in 2019 and didn't use it until the end of the year so used less than 10 times. I was out of the warranty period but still called them because come on, 10 times only?! I reported the issue and they send me a new base. They provided really good customer service thank goodness. This machine is too expensive to just buy a new one so easily. For the price I'd want it to last at least 8 years at least!


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 1, 2020)

Colocha said:


> I have one and have it registered. I bought mine close to when they first came out. A little over a year later I started having issues with the wand separating. I emailed them and they sent a replacement wand out free of charge even though I was past the warranty time.


@Colocha I'm just reading your post about the wand....Would it be possible to post a picture? I thought I dropped my wand and cracked it but I wonder if it was occurring way before that? Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 1, 2020)

LiLi said:


> Wow! I thought it was that I didn’t wash the oil all out of my hair which was causing this cakey looking stuff in the hose and wand. Do you have a picture of what yours looked like? I am wondering if what I have experienced is the same thing. It only seems to happen if I add oil to my conditioning process. So I was thinking it was my fault and was just going to buy and new hose and wand. Thank you so much for sharing this information!




It actually still looked new.  I wiped it after each session. However the top of the wand where the turquoise and black pieces snap together got loose, as if a screw inside or glue holding it together came undone.  I didn't notice it at first but I could feel it with the tension motions you use when you rev.    That said, I couldn't actually pull it apart it was just loose.   I was just going  to keep using it and buy a back up wand.  I just questioned it in the chat to see if there was anything I could do to prevent that happening again, but when I described the problem they  told me about the defect and replaced the wand for free.  However it was bothering me that a hair product could damage a hair tool so a few days later  I asked about the potential of other products causing issues and they confirmed it was only a leave-in issue only.   Then I asked  if it was possible that the leave in  could cause impact on the base  and I just don't see signs of damage yet and they offered to replace the base too.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 1, 2020)

Fine 4s said:


> @Colocha I'm just reading your post about the wand....Would it be possible to post a picture? I thought I dropped my wand and cracked it but I wonder if it was occurring way before that? Thanks for bringing this up.


I'm having some issues attaching the pic unfortunately. Any ideas?
It looked just like Lylddlebit's wand though, just a bit worse.


----------



## LiLi (Oct 1, 2020)

Lylddlebit said:


> It actually still looked new.  I wiped it after each session. However the top of the wand where the turquoise and black pieces snap together got loose, as if a screw inside or glue holding it together came undone.  I didn't notice it at first but I could feel it with the tension motions you use when you rev.    That said, I couldn't actually pull it apart it was just loose.   I was just going  to keep using it and buy a back up wand.  I just questioned it in the chat to see if there was anything I could do to prevent that happening again, but when I described the problem they  told me about the defect and replaced the wand for free.  However it was bothering me that a hair product could damage a hair tool so a few days later  I asked about the potential of other products causing issues and they confirmed it was only a leave-in issue only.   Then I asked  if it was possible that the leave in  could cause impact on the base  and I just don't see signs of damage yet and they offered to replace the base too.


Ok this isn’t the problem I am having. I did contact them and they felt it was because of the products I was using. They said nothing with oils at all which sucks but I don’t want anything to happen to my RevAir so I will do whatever they tell me. At one point, I was using it without putting any heat protectant on and my hair was fine. Recently, I started using heat protectant again because it’s the “right” thing to do. I have way too many heat protectants and don’t want them to go to waste! Sigh. 

They also said not to saturate the hair with leave-ins. They are being kind enough to send me a new hose and wand as a one-time courtesy. That is some good customer service right there!! I am probably going to buy a back-up RevAir once they have another good sale.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 1, 2020)

Fine 4s said:


> @Saludable84 When you say level 5 or 6, I thought THAT was the heat setting and the resistance is on the nozzle 1 bar or 2.
> Did I have it all wrong this whole time? lol


Omg I had to go back and look. So level 5 and 6 is resistance and on the nozzle I and II are the heat settings. Starting off lower definitely prevents frizz.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 7, 2020)

@Lylddlebit so glad you’re getting the defective parts replaced and thanks so much for sharing. I on the other hand don’t use heat protectant since I primarily dry on cool and do a blast of heat once dry. (May not be the best practice for most)  In addition, I use a leave-in and WILL NOT stop..lol 
Being high-porosity, my hair constantly dries out even after my DC. I only use a dime size of
leave-in and add my oil before I put it in a Bantu knot. I’ll heart my Revair until it sputters it’s final suction to straighten my section


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 26, 2020)

I did my first rev session with no product on my hair. My deep conditioner was Plantactive Blend.  It is a good deep conditioner but my hair drinks it like water and it doesn't last as long as I like.  I only get 2 uses out of a 6 oz jar(I prefer at least 4 uses of a  regular size deep conditioner).  I also think it may be discontinued now because I only see it on like ebay and amazon now instead of sally's where I originally bought it.    I  detangled clean deep conditioned hair with my Felicia Leatherwood brush(love that thing), revved each section and  then took my old faithful blow dryer sprayed on my protectant  did a quick sweep to  make sure my strands were  heat protected and my roots were tangle free and completely dry .  I did 1 pass with my Runway flat iron  and I am really happy with the results. Most of the time I use the "California Press" method to straighten my hair:   flat ion the length and hit the roots with the hot comb. I don't even like a little bit of a wave  at the root until my hair starts growing out so that my presses always last the full month, even  in southern humidity. However I didn't even  need to use the hot comb  on this press.  The blow dried roots and flat iron gave me the results I like.   So it's all good.  The time I added with a quick hit of the blow dryer, canceled out with me not needing to use the hot comb annnnnnnnnd because the revair + blow dryer is pretty much an upgrade to the old school tension blow dry method, I didn't have any breakage with those few blow dryer passes.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey yall. Anymore updated reviews on this? I want to get it and they're having a sale right now but I would want to out my leave-in and heat protectant in my hair before I use it.


----------



## LiLi (Apr 1, 2021)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Hey yall. Anymore updated reviews on this? I want to get it and they're having a sale right now but I would want to out my leave-in and heat protectant in my hair before I use it.


Get it! I don’t think you will regret it at all! But if you do, they have a great return policy. You may have to change up the leave-in and heat protectant if they are any that cause build up in the dryer. I love mine so much. If I could just find a flat iron I loved, I would be set.


----------



## Mapleoats (Apr 1, 2021)

Lylddlebit said:


> I did my first rev session with no product on my hair. My deep conditioner was Plantactive Blend.  It is a good deep conditioner but my hair drinks it like water and it doesn't last as long as I like.  I only get 2 uses out of a 6 oz jar(I prefer at least 4 uses of a  regular size deep conditioner).  I also think it may be discontinued now because I only see it on like ebay and amazon now instead of sally's where I originally bought it.    I  detangled clean deep conditioned hair with my Felicia Leatherwood brush(love that thing), revved each section and  then took my old faithful blow dryer sprayed on my protectant  did a quick sweep to  make sure my strands were  heat protected and my roots were tangle free and completely dry .  I did 1 pass with my Runway flat iron  and I am really happy with the results. Most of the time I use the "California Press" method to straighten my hair:   flat ion the length and hit the roots with the hot comb. I don't even like a little bit of a wave  at the root until my hair starts growing out so that my presses always last the full month, even  in southern humidity. However I didn't even  need to use the hot comb  on this press.  The blow dried roots and flat iron gave me the results I like.   So it's all good.  The time I added with a quick hit of the blow dryer, canceled out with me not needing to use the hot comb annnnnnnnnd because the revair + blow dryer is pretty much an upgrade to the old school tension blow dry method, I didn't have any breakage with those few blow dryer passes.


Hmmm just seeing this post thank you! I think next time I blow out my hair I may combine the rev air and airwrap. I have the rev air in storage because i didn’t like that it doesn’t get my roots. But the airwrap doesn’t completely get my ends either. so maybe combining the two will be the perfect compromise. Plus I have the revair so I might as well use it lolol


----------



## Mapleoats (Apr 1, 2021)

LiLi said:


> Get it! I don’t think you will regret it at all! But if you do, they have a great return policy. You may have to change up the leave-in and heat protectant if they are any that cause build up in the dryer. I love mine so much. If I could just find a flat iron I loved, I would be set.


What leave in do you use with the rev air?


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 1, 2021)

LiLi said:


> Get it! I don’t think you will regret it at all! But if you do, they have a great return policy. You may have to change up the leave-in and heat protectant if they are any that cause build up in the dryer. I love mine so much. If I could just find a flat iron I loved, I would be set.


Ok thanks! I'm gonna maybe get it next month so I'll prob circle around to this thread again soon.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 1, 2021)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Hey yall. Anymore updated reviews on this? I want to get it and they're having a sale right now but I would want to out my leave-in and heat protectant in my hair before I use it.


Where is the sale @? Thanks


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 1, 2021)

lovelycurls said:


> Where is the sale @? Thanks


The discount is already applied.


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 6, 2021)

It was a game changer for me. My hair is extremely single strand knot prone, but the revair gives me max stretch without drying my hair out like a traditional blow dryer would. I've been using it almost every wash day since December 2018 on the highest setting and highest tension level with zero heat damage. I still say it's the best investment that i made in the last 3 years.


----------

